# I Love Glee!!!



## mszwebs (Oct 22, 2009)

Love Glee? 

Let's discuss.


----------



## DeniseW (Oct 22, 2009)

lol...man I am so addicted to that show, it's very well written. It's taking a little break until November, I miss it already.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Oct 22, 2009)

I would love to! Seeing as we do it on messenger anyway. Love this show.  Favorite characters are Sue and Puck.


----------



## Sugar (Oct 22, 2009)

Sue makes me laugh so hard. IMO she is one of the best comedians on tv.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 22, 2009)

I feel like working "And that's how Sue (dramatic pause for the C) see's it" into conversation more often.

And I feel like I'm at home now, with the Glee thread finally being here.

:smitten:


----------



## Sugar (Oct 22, 2009)

Is it wrong I crave slushies after an episode?


----------



## Ash (Oct 23, 2009)

LOVE this show. It's a household addiction here now.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 23, 2009)

I love how Kurt took one for the team by slushie-ing himself.

"Get me to a day spa, NOW"

and damn you Itunes, coming out with a Glee album.
Goooddbyyyeee 12 dollars.


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 23, 2009)

LOL Glee was my life in high school!!!! I LOVE this show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I wanted a grape slushie today after work. 7-11 has Slurpees...not the same thing. Darn.

I, too, think the woman playing Sue is the best comedienne on TV. She has this charcter down perfectly!!!!! 

Was it just me or was Schuster kinda hot when he was singing last night? Generally he isn't my type, but last night...well let's just say I'd do some slushie clean up! LOL


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 23, 2009)

Sugar said:


> Is it wrong I crave slushies after an episode?



Nope.



Ashley said:


> LOVE this show. It's a household addiction here now.



I made my boss start giving me off Wednesday nights in a few weeks for this show lol.

Sad life. SAD LIFE.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 23, 2009)

We have been getting Glee over here in Aus and I am addicted....love it


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 23, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> I love how Kurt took one for the team by slushie-ing himself.
> 
> *"Get me to a day spa, NOW"*
> 
> ...



The best part of that was them leading him to the girls bathroom.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Oct 23, 2009)

Ben and I are going to go back to the beginning of the show when he gets here and watch them all. I will make him like this (though I dont think it will be hard). lol


----------



## Paquito (Oct 23, 2009)

MsSasha said:


> Ben and I are going to go back to the beginning of the show when he gets here and watch them all. I will make him like this (though I dont think it will be hard). lol



I'm not ashamed to admit that I go through Glee marathons on Hulu.

Not one bit.

So in typical show-thread fashion, how about some general questions.

Favorite character?
Favorite song(s)?


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 23, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> I'm not ashamed to admit that I go through Glee marathons on Hulu.
> 
> Not one bit.
> 
> ...



Fave character is hard. I love Sue. But, I also love Kurt... and Artie (um, Wheels) is interesting. Also...I want the Piano player to SPEAK lol.

Favorite song... the group number at the end of last week's episode, that of COURSE i can not remember the name of... and the Mash-ups were good too. And Sweet Caroline.

Basically everything except Push-it and Don't Hate on Me.


ETD: the song I loved was Keep Holding On


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 23, 2009)

*Fav character?*

Sue! I adore her

*Fav song?*

All of them.


----------



## Ash (Oct 23, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> I made my boss start giving me off Wednesday nights in a few weeks for this show lol.
> 
> Sad life. SAD LIFE.



Maybe we should have a Glee confessions thread. 

I confess that I was sort of pleased by the Puck/Rachel pseudo-romance, mostly because I think Puck is a better singer than Finn.


----------



## Sugar (Oct 23, 2009)

It's a fair toss up between Kurt & Sue. When he came out to his Dad....awwwwww! 

As for song...Find me Somebody to Love. How do you beat Queen?


----------



## Paquito (Oct 23, 2009)

Definitely Mercedes and Sue. I'm hoping that the other two football players, Santana, and Brittany get more dimension as the series continues. And I want to hear Tina and Artie do some more solos.

Songwise, if I had to pick my favorites, I'd go with Somebody to Love, Don't Stop Believin, and Bust Ya Windows.


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 23, 2009)

Ashley said:


> Maybe we should have a Glee confessions thread.
> 
> I confess that I was sort of pleased by the Puck/Rachel pseudo-romance, mostly because I think Puck is a better singer than Finn.



I was also pleased. I'm a fan on facebook, and they had a preview of the song and I freaked out when i saw the looks they were giving each other... though I will admit to thinking that he had some kind of ulterior motive other than to date a Jewish girl. Like maybe Quinn had put him up to it. I wish it would have worked out, cause they were cute.

But next time...Puck tells the club that Finn isn't Drizzle's (ha!) dad... CAN"T WAIT. :bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Paquito (Oct 23, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> I was also pleased. I'm a fan on facebook, and they had a preview of the song and I freaked out when i saw the looks they were giving each other... though I will admit to thinking that he had some kind of ulterior motive other than to date a Jewish girl. Like maybe Quinn had put him up to it. I wish it would have worked out, cause they were cute.
> 
> But next time...Puck tells the club that Finn isn't Drizzle's (ha!) dad... CAN"T WAIT. :bounce::bounce::bounce:



DRIZZLE

killed me. totally killed me.


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 23, 2009)

Fav character? Kurt...I loved the way they handled his coming out to his dad. They could have been really cliche with the jock dad not accepting him etc.

Fav Song? Too hard to choose!


----------



## swordchick (Oct 23, 2009)

This show is awesome. I do not have a favorite character. I really love the music. I love Kurt dancing to "Single Ladies". Mercedes did a fantastic job with "Bust Your Windows".


----------



## Shosh (Oct 23, 2009)

I love this show too. It is fun.


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 23, 2009)

Gleeks Unite. I can't wait. Next episode, Kurt and Rachel are doing Defying Gravity. It's gonna be gooood. 

Favorite Character: hm...I don't know but Lea Michelle is amazing.

Song: Aw geez It's either somebody to love or the Guys' Mashup of It's My Life and Confessions Part II. They blew the girls out of the water.


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Oct 23, 2009)

Defying Gravity?! Ommgggg! :bounce:

I love this show! I have class until 7:50, so I'm practically running down the street to make it into my apartment in time. The best thing is that my roommate knows how much I love it so she has the tv on and read for me when I bust down the door at 7:59.


----------



## Ash (Oct 23, 2009)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Defying Gravity?! Ommgggg!.



Effing ditto! 

My favorite character is probably Rachel. I love, love Lea Michele's voice (have been obsessed with Spring Awakening for a long time), and I just think her character is the perfect combination of crazy and endearing. I also adore Kurt.

My favorite song is definitely Somebody to Love, but I also really loved Bust Your Windows.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 24, 2009)

Ashley said:


> Effing ditto!
> 
> My favorite character is probably Rachel. I love, love Lea Michele's voice (have been obsessed with Spring Awakening for a long time), and I just think her character is the perfect combination of crazy and endearing. I also adore Kurt.
> 
> My favorite song is definitely Somebody to Love, but I also really loved Bust Your Windows.



Bust Your Windows was fun.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 24, 2009)

Sue's my favorite character and my favorite cover is Mercy. This is my favorite show on right now. :happy:


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 24, 2009)

<3 this show too, as we are a few episodes behind the US i have been keeping up to date by watching the episodes online.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 24, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> I'm not ashamed to admit that I go through Glee marathons on Hulu.
> 
> Not one bit.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the pitch -- I spent most of last night watching it on Hulu. I love it! Any idea where I can find episodes 1-4, though? Hulu doesn't have them.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 24, 2009)

Looks like Hulu took the first three episodes off. 

You'd probably have to buy the first three episodes to watch them.


----------



## Sugar (Oct 24, 2009)

Fox is putting season 1 out on two different DVD packs so I'm sure they took them down as soon as they decided. It's my understanding the first one will be out right before Xmas.


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 24, 2009)

You can watch episodes here:

http://www.casttv.com/shows/glee/pilot/q72u0k


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 24, 2009)

I am such a fan, I watch the episodes online because I can't wait for it to be on TV. Were two weeks behind down in Oz. My favourite characters are Emma (love her akwardness) and Rachel.

My fav songs would be: Don't stop believing and Somebody to love. But I love them all of course. :happy:


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 24, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> Gleeks Unite. I can't wait. Next episode, Kurt and Rachel are doing Defying Gravity. It's gonna be gooood.
> 
> Favorite Character: hm...I don't know but Lea Michelle is amazing.
> 
> Song: Aw geez It's either somebody to love or the Guys' Mashup of It's My Life and Confessions Part II. They blew the girls out of the water.



Gleeks?!?! THAT is perfect!!!!! Love it!


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 25, 2009)

Inhibited said:


> You can watch episodes here:
> 
> http://www.casttv.com/shows/glee/pilot/q72u0k



ooh thanks for posting this.....I am clapping my hands happily I would say with glee, but that is embarrassing lol


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 25, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> ooh thanks for posting this.....I am clapping my hands happily I would say with glee, but that is embarrassing lol



Hey, you can watch the episodes on the channel ten website too.... but we are 2 behind the USA so if you can see newer eppisodes then go for it. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 25, 2009)

Aust99 said:


> Hey, you can watch the episodes on the channel ten website too.... but we are 2 behind the USA so if you can see newer eppisodes then go for it. :happy:



Thanks hon! Checking it out


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 25, 2009)

My favorite so far was "Sweet Caroline". I've never been a fan of the song, so was surprised to see it done so well -- and in such a great (even sweet) context. 

My favorite actor so far is Jane Lynch, who plays Sue Sylvester. I think she's hysterically funny. My favorite quote so far:

Sue Sylvester: Iron tablet? Keeps your strength up while you're menstruating. 
Will Schuester: I don't menstruate. 
Sue Sylvester: Yeah? Neither do I.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 25, 2009)

"Welcome aboard the Sue Sylvester Express. Destination: Horror."


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 25, 2009)

More Sue Sylvester hilarity:

I empower my Cheerios to be champions. Do they go to college? I don't know. I don't care. Should they learn Spanish? Sure, if they wanna become dishwashers and gardeners. 

I like minorities so much, I'm thinking of moving to California to become one.

I'll often yell at homeless people: 'Hey, how is that homelessness working out for you? Try not being homeless for once.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 25, 2009)

"I empower my Cheerios to live in fear by creating an environment of irrational, random terror."

I have a feeling that if I ever reproduce, this will be my parenting mantra.


Might be best if I didn't reproduce.


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 4, 2009)

I am having Glee withdrawals!!!! HELP ME!!!!!!


----------



## Paquito (Nov 4, 2009)

Ughh, I must resist buying the Glee album on Itunes. I don't even want them all...but I want it soo bad.


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 5, 2009)

I guess it is a good thing that I don't even know how to download itunes!!!!!!!


----------



## Edens_heel (Nov 5, 2009)

Sue Sylvester owns my soul.

"That was the most offensive thing I've seen in 20 years of teaching  and that includes an elementary school production of Hair."

Emma: "Since when are cheerleaders performers?"
Sue: "Your resentment is delicious." 

"You're dealing with children. They need to be terrified. It's like mother's milk to them."

"I, for one, think intimacy has no place in a marriage. Walked in on my parents once and it was like seeing two walruses wrestling."

"Dear Journal, Feeling listless again today. It began at dawn, when I tried to make a smoothie out of beef bones, breaking my juicer. And then at Cheerios practice, disaster. It was unmistakable. It was like spotting the first spark on the Hindenburg. A quiver. That quiver will lose us Nationals. Without a championship, I'll lose my endorsements, and without those endorsements, I won't be able to buy my hovercraft."

"Here I am, about to turn 30, and I've sacrified everything, only to be shanghaied by the bi-curious machinations of a cabal of doughy, misshapen teens."

And the winner, the best line I've heard yet on the series...

"I will go to the animal shelter and get you a kitty cat. I will let you fall in love with that kitty cat; and then on some dark cold night, I will steal away into your home, and punch you in the face."

Aside from all that, LOVED their version of Don't Stop Believing... and I have a huge crush on Mercedes


----------



## Sugar (Nov 5, 2009)

Sue is awesome. These are hilarious. I agree the kitty kat one is the best...it may have to become my signature lol. 

I'm out of rep...someone get Eden for me!?



Edens_heel said:


> Sue Sylvester owns my soul.
> 
> "That was the most offensive thing I've seen in 20 years of teaching  and that includes an elementary school production of Hair."
> 
> ...


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 5, 2009)

I repped Eden for you, Sugar! It was a great post!


----------



## butch (Nov 6, 2009)

I loved the first 2 1/2 episodes, but have been too busy to watch the rest, which makes me super sad. I've always been a huge fan of Ryan Murphy, the creator of "Glee," even back to his very first TV show, "Popular." Ya'll gotta remember that one, since it had 2 fat folks in it, as well as Melissa Etheridge's future wife #2.

Anyone watching Nip/Tuck this season, another Murphy production? I haven't been able to watch it the past 2 seasons or so anyway, but I hear it isn't so hot this season.


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Nov 6, 2009)

butch said:


> I loved the first 2 1/2 episodes, but have been too busy to watch the rest, which makes me super sad. I've always been a huge fan of Ryan Murphy, the creator of "Glee," even back to his very first TV show, "Popular." Ya'll gotta remember that one, since it had 2 fat folks in it, as well as Melissa Etheridge's future wife #2.
> 
> Anyone watching Nip/Tuck this season, another Murphy production? I haven't been able to watch it the past 2 seasons or so anyway, but I hear it isn't so hot this season.



Great list Eden!! Rep from me if I had any, will hit you next time I promise.

I love Glee with all my heart. A disappointment in my life was not making show choir my senior year. Not making it sucked but what sucked worse was having EVERYONE, especially old voice teachers, asking me why I didn't try out... ugh. One of my most blatent fails... So Glee helps me live out a dream that died. Ha.

Seriously, though, I sang in touring choirs throughout undergrad and choir nerds are definitely a group of special people! I'm proud to be one of them... wish I had a club like Glee!!

Fave character; Sue. Fave episode, the one where Kristen Chenoworth guest starred (did I spell her name correctly?) I adore her... she's just awesome. Love her on stage and so sad to have seen Pushing Daisies go by the wayside. I wish they could find a way to bring her back on the show.

I watch Nip/Tuck. This season is MUCH better than last season. Although, I haven't really adored it since The Carver season... I'm pretty much in it now just to see it to completion. This season moves a lot like the first ones; lots of blood and drama. I like the drama.


----------



## Edens_heel (Nov 7, 2009)

Many thanks for the plentiful rep, Glee peeps! Glad to see there are so many on here not afraid to express their love for musical television, lol. We totally need to keep this thread going, if anything just for the Jane Lynch quotes. Her resentment is positively delicious...


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 8, 2009)

A few more Sue quotes to hold us till Wednesday...

Sue: I don't trust a man with curly hair. I can't help but picture little birds laying sulfurous eggs in there, and it disgusts me.

Sue: You're right, Will. I have been trying to destroy your club with a conviction I can only call "religious."

Sue: Every time I try to destroy that club, it comes back stronger than some sexually ambiguous horror movie villain.

Sue: Caning works! And I think it's about time we did a little more of it right here... yes, we cane!

Sue: I'm going to ask you to smell your armpits. That's the smell of failure, and it's stinking up my office.


----------



## Sugar (Nov 8, 2009)

:happy: These made my night! 



mszwebs said:


> A few more Sue quotes to hold us till Wednesday...
> 
> Sue: I don't trust a man with curly hair. I can't help but picture little birds laying sulfurous eggs in there, and it disgusts me.
> 
> ...


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 8, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> A few more Sue quotes to hold us till Wednesday...
> 
> Sue: I don't trust a man with curly hair. I can't help but picture little birds laying sulfurous eggs in there, and it disgusts me.
> 
> ...



I can hear her voice saying these lines!!!!!! ABSOLUTELY FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Edens_heel (Nov 8, 2009)

BullseyeB said:


> I can hear her voice saying these lines!!!!!! ABSOLUTELY FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!



I honestly don't think these would be nearly as effective if I was not able to channel Jane Lynch's voice inside my head when I read them - she makes these lines work where others would totally fail.


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Nov 8, 2009)

My Pandora station just started playing the Glee cast recording! Yesssss please! 

Although I think it's beginning to be somewhat creepy how well this internet radio knows me and my moods! Haha


----------



## Paquito (Nov 11, 2009)

Don't worry Brittany, recipes confuse me too.


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Nov 11, 2009)

Ok, I just had tears. Oh wow, tears.

That's all I'll say so I don't spoil it for anyone West Coast.


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Nov 11, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> Don't worry Brittany, recipes confuse me too.



No, your right hand Brittany.


----------



## Paquito (Nov 11, 2009)

WARNING: SUPER DUPER MEGA HUGE SPOILER ALERT! READ AT YOUR OWN RISK!













This was an emotional rollercoaster, ladies and gents. The thing with Sue and her sister was so great, then Tina kissing Artie as perfect!

...then things just came crashing down. I'm gonna need to have Tina and Artie get together. ASAP. Or I will file a formal complaint.



And for the Sue quote, I give you: "I'm about to projectile express myself all over your Hushpuppies."


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 11, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> This was an emotional rollercoaster, ladies and gents.
> 
> >>>>>>>>SNIPPED<<<<<<<<<<<
> 
> And for the Sue quote, I give you: "I'm about to projectile express myself all over your Hushpuppies."



*DUDE!! EDIT THAT SHITE AND AT LEAST PUT SPOILER ALERT!!!*

But... agreed


----------



## Sugar (Nov 12, 2009)

I am so glad I didn't check the thread until I watched lol.

I have to say I loved this episode. I really don't enjoy episodes with Mr. Shu's wife in them. I've never liked that actress even when she was on Boston Public. I hope something comes out about her lying soon.

I really loved the song Artie did by himself.

Suffice to say I love Glee lol.


----------



## Paquito (Nov 12, 2009)

As a little sidenote, I promise not to post anything about the episode specifics till at least a day after it aired. :blush:

I liked their cover of Proud Mary too.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 13, 2009)

OK.

I am about to prove JUST how much of a dork I am when it comes to Glee.

Every time I get an update from the BBW Confessions thread, Artie is singing in my head - 

_Bee Bee Double You Confessions..._

Like in the _Vitimin D_ episode when the guys sing the _Its My Life/ Confessions, pt. II_ mashup lol.





On a side note, I love it when they let Sue be multi-dimensional.


----------



## Paquito (Nov 13, 2009)

My friend told me that she was bored in her Astronomy class.

I told her to play Defying Gravity in her head over and over till the class was over. It has to do with space...sorta. 




GO GLEEKINESS.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 13, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> On a side note, I love it when they let Sue be multi-dimensional.




I was really touched by the latter part of the episode, but frankly, I love the evil & one-dimensional Sue. I hope they don't soften her too much.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 15, 2009)

Did I miss an episode? I keep seeing clips of "Grease" and don't remember watching that one. Is that one yet to come?


----------



## Sugar (Nov 15, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> Did I miss an episode? I keep seeing clips of "Grease" and don't remember watching that one. Is that one yet to come?



The last episode centered on Artie's challenges being in a wheel chair.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 15, 2009)

Sugar said:


> The last episode centered on Artie's challenges being in a wheel chair.



Thanks, yeah, I saw that one. I just googled the Grease song ("You're the one that I want") and I see it was in the pilot. Wow, my memory is BAD.


----------



## Paquito (Nov 25, 2009)

Tsk tsk tsk, I'm gone for a week and look at this disgrace. No posts! 

Ladies (and gents), I'm going to ask you to smell your armpits. That's the smell of failure, and it's stinking up my glee thread.



Anwayz, some new quotes from Wheels.

-I never noticed it before since he's always trying to destroy my career, but Mr. Shue has pretty eyes.

-I mean, he's cheating off a girl who thinks the square root of 4 is rainbows.



Chop chop people!


----------



## Ash (Nov 26, 2009)

I loved tonight's episode. 

*Spoilers Below!*

I was so happy that they gave the lead in True Colors to Tina. 

Also, I'm really over Mr. Schuster's wife. This BS needs to come out so he can get rid of her!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 26, 2009)

Ashley said:


> I loved tonight's episode.
> 
> *Spoilers Below!*
> 
> ...



I fully concur on both of the above statements! I was also glad Sue was back in the show for a bit tonight.


----------



## Tooz (Nov 26, 2009)

butch said:


> I loved the first 2 1/2 episodes, but have been too busy to watch the rest, which makes me super sad. I've always been a huge fan of Ryan Murphy, the creator of "Glee," even back to his very first TV show, "Popular." Ya'll gotta remember that one, since it had 2 fat folks in it, as well as Melissa Etheridge's future wife #2.
> 
> Anyone watching Nip/Tuck this season, another Murphy production? I haven't been able to watch it the past 2 seasons or so anyway, but I hear it isn't so hot this season.



I freaking LOVED Popular. The ending was most unsatisfactory, though.


Damn do I miss that show.


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 6, 2009)

WOW!!! No one has posted anything about the newest episode??? I'm watching it now and I love it. Won't post what happened incase people haven't seen it. But it is grand!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 6, 2009)

Saw the fall finale. Loved it.

I confess, Glee has gone from being a guilty pleasure to a fixture in my viewing schedule. I actually like the over the top plot twists. It's like a month's worth of soap operas in every hour episode.


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 6, 2009)

It was FANTASTIC!!!!!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 6, 2009)

In my opinion, it should be safe to talk about the current episodes without worrying about spoilers. I didn't pop in here till I'd seen the last episode - and I would hope others would do the same.


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 7, 2009)

I agree SVS!


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 7, 2009)

The season finale is on this Sunday... I can't wait and know they will leave me hanging for more.... I can't miss it!!:happy:


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 11, 2009)

OK PEOPLE.

Thoughts on the fall finale?

Personally, I'm actually kind of glad that they didn't leave things hanging out there, and actually reasonably wrapped things up fairly nicely.

I thought that Emma's set down of the 2 choir directors was fantastic.

I absolutely adore Principal Figgins. I think that his delivery is spot on, especially when he is dealing with Sue.

I loved the whole episode. LOVED IT.


ALSO... there is a strong possibility that Idina Menzel (_Rent, Wicked_)will play the Vocal Adrenaline coach for all 9 episodes next season.

There is back and forth as to whether or not she will play a love interest for Will or just the coach... or even Rachel's biological mother (which fans wanted, because they look and sound very similar). I'm sure she'll be fantastic in any incarnation.

Also, as a possible love interest for Rachel, is the lead singer of VA, played by Jonathan Groff, who co-starred with Lea Michele (Rachel) in _Spring Awakening_.

GIVE ME YOUR THOUGHT, PEOPLE!!!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 11, 2009)

Everything wrapped up nice except for that "I'll get you yet!" part, but you gotta have something for next season.

I hope Mr. Shu doesn't get to be with his new-found love right away, as that would destroy some great tension in the show.


----------



## Ash (Dec 11, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> OK PEOPLE.
> I loved the whole episode. LOVED IT.
> 
> 
> ...



I loved the whole thing, too, and I was also glad that all of the main storylines got wrapped up neatly. I probably would have died if I had to watch the fake pregnancy story any longer. 

I'm pretty stoked about the possibility of Idina playing the VA coach. The Rachel's-mom angle is very interesting and I'd love to see how that plays out. Also, Jonathan Groff is amazing. Loved Spring Awakening so much. /musical-nerdery. 

What do you think the future holds for Sue? She's out of the school entirely, but I highly doubt she's not going to be a major player in the spring. Maybe she's going to assist Vocal Adrenaline or something? 

Also, new episodes aren't coming back until April 3rd! That's so long!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Dec 11, 2009)

I can FINALLY post in this thread! I didn't want to read any spoilers so I've avoided coming in here. My sister is the one who got me to watch. I wanted to but never got around to it and finally in the last week of September I watched one to appease her - and was hooked. I watched the first 4 episodes and then caught the flu and was knocked out for all of October and then recovering took another couple weeks, so I had to catch up. I just watched the fall finale a half hour ago and OhMyGOD. LOVED IT. Lea Michele's performance of Don't Rain On My Parade gave me chills!! The ending was amazing, but did it happen or was Will daydreaming or what?! At first he saw the empty office and then he was sitting back in the Glee room, then we see him with Emma, is it real?! I hate cliffhangers, waiting until April sucks. 

To answer the questions someone posted back on page 1: 
Favorite character? My favorite character is Rachel, by far. Lea Michele is awesome. Her voice is so beautiful. Kurt is a very very close second, he's hilarious and Chris Colfer is extremely talented. 

Favorite song(s)? Used to be Take A Bow but pretty much anything Rachel sings is perfect. Now, Don't Rain On My Parade has far surpassed what I thought Lea could do with her voice and it's hands down my favorite song. I've downloaded it and already listened to it several times in the last half hour. 

Songs I didn't like are the car window smashing one (I won't even look it up, I hated it), and Push It (I mean, hello.. High School kids here.. and even though I haven't seen that episode in weeks I seem to remember some inappropriate dancing or moving between one of the kids and Will. EW.)

ETA: Extremely happy Will found about the fake pregnancy. Anyone who's ever watched a soap opera could tell she was faking before it was even revealed and I've hated that storyline this whole time. However, if it got him to leave her crazy ass and go with Emma (Jayma Mays, who I adore) then I'm happy =)


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 11, 2009)

Ashley said:


> I loved the whole thing, too, and I was also glad that all of the main storylines got wrapped up neatly. I probably would have died if I had to watch the fake pregnancy story any longer.
> 
> I'm pretty stoked about the possibility of Idina playing the VA coach. The Rachel's-mom angle is very interesting and I'd love to see how that plays out. Also, Jonathan Groff is amazing. Loved Spring Awakening so much. /musical-nerdery.
> 
> ...



April *13*, actually ... which is a TUESDAY.

And i remember very clearly a ride to New jersey in your car, where I'm pretty sure that we listened to Spring Awakening at least twice...so I figured you'd be excited.

As far as Sue... I'm not sure. I'm sure it will be something totally outlandish and over the top.

The bigger question is who will coach the Cheerios lol??


----------



## fatlane (Dec 11, 2009)

One direction would be for the new Cheerios coach to be even more vicious than Sue. Better the devil you know than the devil you don't, eh?


----------



## Paquito (Dec 12, 2009)

A great finale, the only part I didn't like was that I won't have new episodes for 4 months. 

I'm glad that Will and Emma are going to pursue a relationship. ITS ABOUT TIME.

Sue is going to be on a warpath next season, and I can't wait for the madness.

Rachel was great with Don't Rain on My Parade, but I really wanted Mercedes to have the spotlight for once. Hopefully she gets redemption soon.


----------



## Leonard (Dec 12, 2009)

I totally want to get on the Glee bandwagon, but the show's making this a little difficult. Keep in mind that, as of this post, I have only watched up to episode eight, "Mash-Up". 

Let me start off by saying that I LOVED LOVED LOVED the first two episodes. Episode three kinda broke the spell, though. Of the eight episodes I've seen, "Acafellas" was easily the worst. I didn't really find the boy band storyline very interesting, since it was mainly populated by peripheral characters that weren't as funny as the main ones, and the Dakota storyline was corny. The scene where Rachel and the others stood up to him played like an after school special. I also don't remember much Sue in the episode.

Since then, I feel like the show's been really uneven. For every hilarious scene or storyline (Sue's brief tryst with a local news anchor, Figgins' anti-embolism stockings), there've two more I've had to watch through my fingers, cringing all the while (Tina's one-note stuttering, Emma and Ken's contrived relationship, blink-and-you-miss-them romances like Puck/Rachel and Mercedes/Kurt).

I guess I'm being so hard on the show because it had such a strong start and I've really loved the good parts, but absolutely _despised_ the bad ones. I don't want to give up on it yet, but I'm seriously tempted. Can any of my fellow fans offer some reasons why I should keep watching?


----------



## Leonard (Dec 12, 2009)

Oh, and as a side note, does anyone else think Rachel resembles a certain member of our forums? Stick a pair of thick-rimmed glasses on Lea Michele, and I swear Glee would have its very own Troubadours.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Dec 12, 2009)

Leonard said:


> I
> Since then, I feel like the show's been really uneven. For every hilarious scene or storyline (Sue's brief tryst with a local news anchor, Figgins' anti-embolism stockings), there've two more I've had to watch through my fingers, cringing all the while (Tina's one-note stuttering, Emma and Ken's contrived relationship, blink-and-you-miss-them romances like Puck/Rachel and Mercedes/Kurt).



I also hated them having Rachel be obsessed with Will all of a sudden, and then BAM, she's over it. That was RIDICULOUS. I've watched every episode and even I was confused when Puck and Rachel got together. Where did that come from? I saw the whole episode and I was confused. The Ken and Emma thing, thank GOD it is over. He's so disgusting, I can see why she'd want him as far away as possible. She's supposed to be a smart woman and that storyline was very very stupid. So, I agree with you. But the music is worth it, the stories that don't suck are worth it - the fall finale episode was amazing! You should stick with it at least for the first season because the last episode was great and it set it up for some great stuff when it comes back in April.


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 12, 2009)

Leonard...

Things need to be fertilized in order to grow, right?

So...what does that mean? It means that the prettiest flowers grow in shit lol. And in terms of television, you have to wade though some weirdness that you'd rather not touch in order to get to them.  NOT that I'm saying Glee is shit, mind you...

I am not going to sit here and say that every episode of Glee has been perfect and believable and yadda yadda. We both know that there are things that the stories leave to be desired, but the things that work, REALLY WORK.

I agree with DitzyB up there that you should at least finish out the 13 episodes before taking a pass.

Also, Tina's stutter is explained in Episode 9.



The one thing that I DON'T love about this show, which you mentioned and has been mentioned before... is the lack of explanation of some of the story lines. Mercedes and Kurt... I can accept that one as he's gay and that kind of thing happens all the time. She liked him, she's not...his type...and she busted his car window. Now they're BFF. TOTALLY believable in my world lol.

Rachel and Puck should have been given at least 2 episodes. Rachel and Shu should have been given NO episodes. There's one other match up I would mention but as you have not seen episode 9, I'll leave it alone. The build up has been there, a little...but the after-portion kinda leaves something to be desired.

I just think that sometimes they show lacks continuity within its storylines. It took us from Point A to Point B like it promised, but we took a few detours and we're not sure how we got there or how we got back on track.

That said, I am totally in love with it and will defend it unto death


----------



## Paquito (Dec 13, 2009)

I have no problem saying there are discrepancies in the storyline, I've had plenty of head-scratching moments. 

1.) Some of the relationships make NO sense, getting at the most a 3 minute explanation for why it's happening. Kurt/Mercedes, didn't bother too much, but Rachel/Puck and Will/Rachel really confused me. If Rachel loves Finn so much, how is she getting caught up in this nonsense for only a few days? And the thing with Mr. Shuester expecially creeped me out.

2.) I get that Rachel and Finn are meant to be the "leaders" of Glee Club, but do they both have to get the leads in any major performance? We've gotten to see Mercedes, Kurt, Artie, Tina, Quinn, and Puck perform amazingly, but in the end, where's their chance for the spotlight? It always ends with Rachel and Finn doing the majority of the singing, with Mercedes or Artie occasionally getting a few solo lines in a song.

3.) Are those two football players going to ever get a backstory? I know it would be stupid to get everyone's personalities and struggles and all that out in only the first season, but we don't even know the Asian guys name yet. Never heard them sing (Brittany or Santana for that matter), and the only thing we really got to see of them were their dance moves in "Hate on Me."


But yes, I'm a diehard Gleek, through and through.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 16, 2009)

I find the chaotic blitz of relationships to be absolutely hilarious. It's like a chopsocky version of a romantic comedy. Those relationships are flying like Bruce Lee vs. Jackie Chan vs. Sammo Hung.


----------



## Jezzebelle (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm hoping to get the soundtrack in my stocking this year.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 17, 2009)

My opinion about some of the funky storylines is that they need to make reasons to sing. It isn't that easy to have an ongoing musical show. And to make a story and song fit, well they do that really well.

And for the most part, I walk away feeling better about, everything. So for that I am willing to give them lots of room to grow.

I think that as the show progresses and the characters are fleshed out more, it will get even better.

And I don't want Emma and Will to just get together either. It needs to have some reality, and I think they will do that. And I cannot wait for Sue to come back with her TAN and revenge. Perhaps that was a clue.


----------



## Paquito (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm curious to know what's gonna happen with Quinn's baby if Will isn't going to be with Terri anymore.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Dec 18, 2009)

How awesome is it that Glee is nominated for a Golden Globe?! And they also got 3 acting nominations! How exciting! I'm pretty upset that The Big Bang Theory wasn't nominated for anything, they got robbed and it's a huge insult to the show considering it IS - numbers prove this - the number one comedy on TV right now, but at least Glee got some recognition. 
Link: http://www.examiner.com/x-22969-Guilty-Pleasure-TV-Examiner~y2009m12d17-Golden-Globe-Award-Nominations-2010-Glee-gets-4-nods


----------



## Leonard (Dec 20, 2009)

DitzyBrunette said:


> You should stick with it at least for the first season because the last episode was great and it set it up for some great stuff when it comes back in April.





mszwebs said:


> The one thing that I DON'T love about this show, which you mentioned and has been mentioned before... is the lack of explanation of some of the story lines.
> 
> I just think that sometimes they show lacks continuity within its storylines. It took us from Point A to Point B like it promised, but we took a few detours and we're not sure how we got there or how we got back on track.





free2beme04 said:


> I have no problem saying there are discrepancies in the storyline, I've had plenty of head-scratching moments.
> 
> But yes, I'm a diehard Gleek, through and through.



It's good to know that, though Glee's a really cool show, I'm not the only one who sees room for improvement. I have since watched episode nine and will watch the rest as soon as I can. Though I liked 90% of episode nine, there some bits that really bugged me, but I'm going to hold my tongue until I've finished the season. 

Also, am I seriously the only one who sees the Troubadours/Rachel resemblance? Am I crazy or something?


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Dec 20, 2009)

The show makes me want to quit smoking so bad and go join a broadway group somewhere! And as far as favorites go, mine is of coarse mercedes


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 20, 2009)

Leonard said:


> It's good to know that, though Glee's a really cool show, I'm not the only one who sees room for improvement. I have since watched episode nine and will watch the rest as soon as I can. Though I liked 90% of episode nine, there some bits that really bugged me, but I'm going to hold my tongue until I've finished the season.
> 
> *Also, am I seriously the only one who sees the Troubadours/Rachel resemblance? Am I crazy or something?*



No, I totally see it too. I just forgot to mention it in my previous post lol.


----------



## Jezzebelle (Dec 22, 2009)

I thoroughly enjoy this program. My friends and I did a Secret Santa party and one of my friends got me the volume one soundtrack. Got overly excited for that.


----------



## bigbuttlover39 (Dec 23, 2009)

such a funy show. sue is by far the best. soooo frigin funny. did anyone see her on conan o'brian? she was hilarious! definaely one of the best comedians out there.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 6, 2010)

Glee marathon on Fox right now. It's a good thing.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 6, 2010)

"Hey, how's that homeless thing working out for you?"


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 18, 2010)

haha I just have to laugh because as of my posting this, Mercedes has like a bajillion more views of the Cast Promo Pics than anyone else except Mr. Shu... and she's damn close in numbers to him as well.



Also, I don't know if I have said it here, though I think I have...Principal Figgins is DAMN funny. 

Did anyone get the DVDs? There is a "Welcome to McKinley" video that is for "8th graders coming to McKinley High" and Figgins gives a tour. 

Hilarity.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 25, 2010)

I just realized that Kevin McHale, who plays Artie, isn't in a wheelchair in real life. Is anyone else super duper surprised by this!??!? or am I just really naive??


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 25, 2010)

goofy girl said:


> I just realized that Kevin McHale, who plays Artie, isn't in a wheelchair in real life. Is anyone else super duper surprised by this!??!? or am I just really naive??



lol I dunno... I just assume that everyone is faking everything until proven otherwise.

There was a huge dust up about that though, because they cast someone not in a chair. They auditioned people in chairs and people not in chairs and cast the best one...and being an actor, I know how that goes, however I can see why certain people might have been pissed.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 26, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> lol I dunno... I just assume that everyone is faking everything until proven otherwise.
> 
> There was a huge dust up about that though, because they cast someone not in a chair. They auditioned people in chairs and people not in chairs and cast the best one...and being an actor, I know how that goes, however I can see why certain people might have been pissed.



I can understand that too, to some extent but I also know that the best man wins. (it's early...did I get that right? LOL) So as long as the actor was the best one they auditioned it's fair he got it. I was just so damn surprised for some reason LOL (I believe everything lol)


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 26, 2010)

I wasn't surprised at all... I read somewhere that when they first started filming, they had to keep reminding the actor not to tap his feet to the beat of the music.. lol He is a great actor for the role so I'm fine with the fact they cast someone not in a chair... it's acting after all.


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves (Mar 15, 2010)

I LOOOOVVVVEEE Glee, and can not wait until next month


----------



## Micara (Mar 15, 2010)

I also love Glee!!!! I listen to the soundtracks all the time. I can't wait until it comes back on. My daughter is in love with Kurt. I'm not sure how that's going to work out for her. LOL


----------



## DeniseW (Mar 16, 2010)

lol...he is a cutie though....




Micara said:


> I also love Glee!!!! I listen to the soundtracks all the time. I can't wait until it comes back on. My daughter is in love with Kurt. I'm not sure how that's going to work out for her. LOL


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 16, 2010)

Having GLEE withdrawals...this last week helped, but it just wasn't enough! Yikes!


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 14, 2010)

Is anyone else feeling Gleeful today? It was back on last night!!!!!! Yeah!


----------



## Paquito (Apr 14, 2010)

Honestly, the premiere left me confused, and not a happy camper.

Finn's a douche.
Will's a douche.
Mercedes, Artie, Kurt, and Tina are douches.
Jesse is a douche.

I'm hoping the Madonna episode is better, because the only person I'm happy with right now is Sue.


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 15, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> Honestly, the premiere left me confused, and not a happy camper.
> 
> Finn's a douche.
> Will's a douche.
> ...



LOL Why????


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm so glad Glee is back! I've missed it.


----------



## Paquito (Apr 15, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> LOL Why????



Don't get me wrong, I'm very happy that Glee is back. But right now, I could punch most of the cast in the face. 

Finn tries to be a womanizer, then expects Rachel to wait for him and run back into his loving arms.
Will made out with random vocal instructor with Emma meticulously making meals for him.
Mercedes, Kurt, Tina and Artie basically forced Rachel and Jesse's relationship into secrecy by threatening expulsion from Glee Club.
And Jesse is obviously just using Rachel to get ahead.



However, Sue was in top form and her Vogue video was outstanding.


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 15, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm very happy that Glee is back. But right now, I could punch most of the cast in the face.
> 
> Finn tries to be a womanizer, then expects Rachel to wait for him and run back into his loving arms.
> Will made out with random vocal instructor with Emma meticulously making meals for him.
> ...




LOL THEY'RE IN HIGH SCHOOL (Will not withstanding, though spending the day around a girl who thinks that dolphins are just gay sharks is bound to rub off.) They're supposed to be douchebags lol.

Other Asian was pretty hot though... gots ta say.


----------



## Paquito (Apr 15, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> LOL THEY'RE IN HIGH SCHOOL (Will not withstanding, though spending the day around a girl who thinks that dolphins are just gay sharks is bound to rub off.) They're supposed to be douchebags lol.
> 
> Other Asian was pretty hot though... gots ta say.



The music was good. I've had Hello/Goodbye stuck in my head since the episode ended.
It just seemed like an avalanche. I guess I want the producers to slow it down a bit, space it out. We don't need to has out 500000000 problems in one hour. CALM DOWN RYAN MURPHY.

Trust me though, I'm still diehard for the series.


----------



## fatlane (Apr 17, 2010)

Everyone in the last episode switched their Facebook status to "It's complicated."


----------



## Paquito (Apr 17, 2010)

Glee Going GaGa


----------



## Aust99 (May 11, 2010)

Loving the new episodes.... Turn around bright eyes was a great song to do... lol at the Hammer pants too...


----------



## Micara (May 11, 2010)

My new favorite character is Brittany. I freaking love everything that comes out of that girl's mouth! She has the best lines.


----------



## BullseyeB (May 19, 2010)

Awesome duets tonight! :bow: I LOVE this show!!!!!!!!!:bounce:

Neil Patrick Harris is verging on genius, imho.:bow::bow:


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 19, 2010)

This show is just pure awesomeness. And they keep getting me to cry. And smile. And laugh. So, I keep coming back for more.

And have all you Gleek fans heard the news? Glee has the supreme position of airing a specially requested episode after SuperBowl. How cool is that?


----------



## kayrae (May 19, 2010)

Neil Patrick Harris, you will always be Doogie Howser to me :wubu:


----------



## Paquito (Oct 11, 2010)

So yea, overrunning the Huge thread about Glee.

I love Glee. Let's talk about it.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 11, 2010)

Didn't know this thread existed.

Things I love: Mr. Shue and Emma. They need to get it right and get together one of these days. He's so damn cute, and I adore her ladylike '60s influenced wardrobe. When are we going to get to watch them fall in love?

Rachel. Honey, a star is born. (Although she needs to loosen up on the Type A just a little and be more of a Type A minus.)

Idina Menzel. I squeee'd loud enough to wake the neighbors when I heard she was on the show as a possibility for Rachel's mother.

Kristen Chenoweth. I don't care how goofy it sounds, but she lights up any room like a ray of sunshine, and she had me crying big old soppy tears singing Burt Bacharach with Mr. Shue.

Kurt. Another one who makes me cry almost every time he sings, particularly Burt Bacharach. Not to mention, if he was wearing a burlap bag, he'd know how to make it look good.

Finn. Rougher edged than a boy band sweetheart, truly a good guy with real leadership possibilities and a damn good voice, he's the perfect teenage heartthrob.

Artie. Those soulful eyes and voice, the Buddy Holly glasses and argyle sweaters, and his multi-talented instrumental skills just make me melt.

Mercedes. The Voice. I'm not really into how wardrobe dresses her character (I've never been a big fan of trends), and I think the writers could do a lot more about size acceptance with her character. But the girl can sing, no question about it. If Rachel's Barbara Streisand, Mercedes is Diana Ross and Aretha Franklin incarnate.


----------



## Ash (Oct 11, 2010)

I used to love Glee, but I've hated every episode this season. Booooo.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 11, 2010)

But Grilled Cheesus was INCREDIBLE


----------



## GTAFA (Oct 11, 2010)

Ashley said:


> I used to love Glee, but I've hated every episode this season. Booooo.



I loved last season, not sure about this season. Biggest problem this year? Rachel has lost a lot of weight, and now looks less like a high school kid and more like a plastic MTV bimbo. Sorry, it kills the show for me everytime she's on the screen. Is it sizist of me to say so? I can't help it, her authenticity (as the character, as someone i might like) is out the window due to her weight-loss. It's as if she had plastic surgery: and her face now appears to be MADE of plastic.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 11, 2010)

Rachel lost weight? She looks the same to me...


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 12, 2010)

Ashley said:


> I used to love Glee, but I've hated every episode this season. Booooo.



Yeah, I have to admit, I've been a little underwhelmed by this season.


----------



## GTAFA (Oct 12, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Rachel lost weight? She looks the same to me...



Google "rachel glee weight loss". I saw one reference to a 40 pound loss, which is probably excessive, but the point is lots of people have noticed the same thing. If you do the same search clicking images, you'll see photos from this year and last.

It's not a crime. But one of the things i liked about the show was that Rachel was a slightly chubby lead; now she's a typical MTV star, unfortunately. Some people think she looks hotter of course. _Quel surprise._


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 12, 2010)

GTAFA said:


> Google "rachel glee weight loss". I saw one reference to a 40 pound loss, which is probably excessive, but the point is lots of people have noticed the same thing. If you do the same search clicking images, you'll see photos from this year and last.
> 
> It's not a crime. But one of the things i liked about the show was that Rachel was a slightly chubby lead; now she's a typical MTV star, unfortunately. Some people think she looks hotter of course. _Quel surprise._



Um, _slightly chubby_? I never would have considered Rachel even slightly chubby in season 1. The girl can't weigh more than a Subway sandwich platter. If she's "slightly chubby," then I'm a houseboat.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 12, 2010)

Honestly, I think it might be a minor weight loss, but the way she dresses is also a lot more different between the two seasons. Her original outfits weren't as form fitting. I mean she certainly looked smaller during the red carpet appearances, but her dresses also conformed to her body.


----------



## GTAFA (Oct 12, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Um, _slightly chubby_? I never would have considered Rachel even slightly chubby in season 1. The girl can't weigh more than a Subway sandwich platter. If she's "slightly chubby," then I'm a houseboat.



When you watch mainstream TV you take the crumbs they throw you. The girl probably weighs next to nothing but at least was allowed to look normal in season one.


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 12, 2010)

Let me just point out the fact that they're in rehearsal like 10 hours a day and DANCING for a large part of that.

Why would anyone be surprised at weight loss?

Newsflash... sometimes weight loss happens when you're active and expending more calories than you're taking in. Even if she left her diet exactly the same, with more movement, she's burning more calories.

It happens.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 12, 2010)

I haven't been in love with this season either. I really didn't care for the Britney episode, and last week left me in tears for hours afterwards.

I haven't watched tonight's episode. I have been watching the Rangers/Rays game. Hopefully it was somewhat better this week!


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 12, 2010)

Weight loss or no weight loss...the girl can sing and I LOVE this show!!!! I'm a Gleek through and through...and not too proud to admit it!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 13, 2010)

I never watched Glee until episode one of this season. I loved it and so I went on a mission to try and order season one from my library. I think I was 98th on the waiting list when I started. Patiently I wait. Finally (as of last weekend) it was my turn and I had the DVDs in my greedy little hands...Only to discover I had part one of season one. What the-!?!? Who markets a DVD like that??? Anyhoo, I broke down and just bought season one for myself (that's a big deal for a gal on a budget). Watched it all the way through in a matter of days. LOVED IT!

I see what people are saying about season two in comparison to season one but I still love it. I like that more of the lesser known players are getting bigger rolls. I loved Grilled Cheesus. Chris Somethingorother who plays Kurt will break your heart. I think he's my fave. 


Spoiler Alert! If you didn't see last nights episode yet don't read. You've been warned!

I kinda like Artie and Brit together!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 13, 2010)

I just finished last night's episode and I feel like we are somewhat back on track! I loved Rachel and Kurt's duet. Gave me chill bumps!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 13, 2010)

GTAFA said:


> When you watch mainstream TV you take the crumbs they throw you. The girl probably weighs next to nothing but at least was allowed to look normal in season one.



I sincerely doubt anyone on tv is a 'normal' weight, whether the show's in season 1 or season 10. It's a prerequisite that to get cast on tv, you have to weigh at least 10 lbs less than your 'average' weight, unless the show is specifically targeted to a particular audience (Mike & Molly; Huge), or written around a particular star (Roseanne). _You_ might define the body shapes you see on tv as 'normal,' but I don't. Everyone looks very underweight to me and if seen in clear sunlight, you could practically see through their ribs. I don't see a 'normal' or healthy weight represented by 97% of the media darlings on tv, Leah Michele included.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Oct 14, 2010)

i don't care about the weight loss thing...yes, she looks like she needs a cookie now...but this season she is sooo self centered! i do hope this is building to something because i am not loving the new selfish do anything to win storyline. they might as well move her to vocal adrenaline now...

so what happened to puck? they said he stole a car and is in juvie...but what is up with that? is he coming back?


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 14, 2010)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> i don't care about the weight loss thing...yes, she looks like she needs a cookie now...but this season she is sooo self centered! i do hope this is building to something because i am not loving the new selfish do anything to win storyline. they might as well move her to vocal adrenaline now...
> 
> so what happened to puck? they said he stole a car and is in juvie...but what is up with that? is he coming back?



I kind of think they don't know what to do with his character after Quinn had his baby. The writers sort of lost the plot with him and they seem to just keep him around to sing the occasional James Taylor or Billy Joel song.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 14, 2010)

I think before people jump to conclusions we might want to stop and consider the fact that Sue and Emma were also missing from that episode. Glee has a considerably large cast all of whom could be lead in any one episode or storyline. Chances are pretty good that sometimes some characters will not or can not be featured in order to showcase others. Let us not forget too that a cast this talented very likely has other endeavors in which they are involved. I don't think we should panic about Puck leaving the show just yet.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 15, 2010)

I think it was just an excuse to have an even amount of kids for duets. They did the same thing with ballads and Mike (the spider in the ear).


----------



## mossystate (Oct 15, 2010)

Glee needs this cute little ballerina as their mascot...or something. Tights and slippery wood floors..not a good combo!

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1437678296402


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 29, 2010)

I enjoyed the two repeats from season one last night! They made me happy jumping on the mattresses!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 29, 2010)

BullseyeB said:


> I enjoyed the two repeats from season one last night! They made me happy jumping on the mattresses!



I was amazed that you were jumping on mattresses but then I remembered that scene in the show.

I misread :blush:


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 30, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> I was amazed that you were jumping on mattresses but then I remembered that scene in the show.
> 
> I misread :blush:



That really would have made me happy!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 8, 2011)

Big Girl Love on Glee tonight! Woot Woot!

http://thegleekchannel.tumblr.com/post/3117489389/glee-silly-love-songs-puck-lauren


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 8, 2011)

Ummm if a guy who liked me sang that song I would melt. That was awesome but of course since fat girls aren't supposed to like themselves she HAD to hate it. GRRRRRR


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 8, 2011)

indy500tchr said:


> Ummm if a guy who liked me sang that song I would melt. That was awesome but of course since fat girls aren't supposed to like themselves she HAD to hate it. GRRRRRR



I said the exact same thing!


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Feb 8, 2011)

Awwww.....Puck tried and I freaking love Puckerman.

It is sad that she "had" to hate 

Glee should have had her totally owning it...that would have been more Glee like.


----------



## Paquito (Feb 8, 2011)

Glee has made me love it again in the last one and half episodes.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 8, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Awwww.....Puck tried and I freaking love Puckerman.
> 
> It is sad that she "had" to hate
> 
> Glee should have had her totally owning it...that would have been more Glee like.



And it would've been more like her character too.


----------



## olwen (Feb 8, 2011)

indy500tchr said:


> Ummm if a guy who liked me sang that song I would melt. That was awesome but of course since fat girls aren't supposed to like themselves she HAD to hate it. GRRRRRR



Her character has a ton of confidence. I don't think she hated it cause she's fat I think she was embarassed about it the same way some other guy would sing a love song dedicated to a woman's ass or boobs as a way to woo her. I


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 8, 2011)

I think that they totally redeemed that by the end of the show. I can't wait to see what happens with their story line!


----------



## Bigtigmom (Feb 9, 2011)

I am a newby to Glee. I'm confused as to whether or not I like the way the fat girl/popular boy storyline is going. I love that they've portrayed her as a very self confident plus sized girl, but I'm afraid it's just a setup. The setup being the usual boy meets girl, fights feelings for her due to her size, he gives in and goes for it, she with her tough exterior (often adopted as a means of protection from hurt) eventually lets her guard down, he gets closer, gets what he wants, they break up and she is left without anymore prospects (for however long) while he goes back to whomever. I'm not so trusting in this storyline just like we have to be guarded in reality. She did make me laugh though, especially about the chocolates. I hope they don't let me down with this one. By the way I hate that they may be putting Finn back with the blonde cheerleader chick, but maybe Santana will go all good with the Justin Bieber Blonde. We'll see!!!


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 9, 2011)

Bigtigmom said:


> I am a newby to Glee. I'm confused as to whether or not I like the way the fat girl/popular boy storyline is going. I love that they've portrayed her as a very self confident plus sized girl, but I'm afraid it's just a setup. The setup being the usual boy meets girl, fights feelings for her due to her size, he gives in and goes for it, she with her tough exterior (often adopted as a means of protection from hurt) eventually lets her guard down, he gets closer, gets what he wants, they break up and she is left without anymore prospects (for however long) while he goes back to whomever. I'm not so trusting in this storyline just like we have to be guarded in reality. She did make me laugh though, especially about the chocolates. I hope they don't let me down with this one. By the way I hate that they may be putting Finn back with the blonde cheerleader chick, but maybe Santana will go all good with the Justin Bieber Blonde. We'll see!!!



I think that would be concerned about that happening if not for the internal monologue.

I'm not saying they're going to be together forever, but I really don't think that he's just using her for whatever. I think that he is genuinely interested in her and I can't wait to see how it plays out. I think that they took a huge step by NOT making her a desperate fat girl who jumped into his arms, even though she thinks he's a "fox" lol. She's making him work for it, and that will make it more successful in the long run.

I can't believe I'm saying it, but I trust Ryan Murphy not to eff this up lol


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 9, 2011)

i never really watched Glee,then i watched it the other night and it's actually an ok show.LOL


----------



## Paquito (Feb 9, 2011)

Also, I liked Tina's song. It was uncomfortably hilarious. BUT, this is only her third solo (I believe) since the show started. She's likely been in less than a dozen songs where her vocals are prominent. And she's billed as a regular cast member. WTF


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Feb 9, 2011)

http://www.tvsquad.com/2011/02/08/glee-lauren-zizes-ashley-fink/

Great article about "Laruen Zizes" on Glee - they try to ask her about Puck...

Great line: "Well Lauren is pretty irresistible, I don't know. How could you resist Lauren?" hehehe


----------



## penguin (Feb 9, 2011)

I love her character, and how she's putting Puck in his place.


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 13, 2011)

I would just like to revive this thread to add that, since Puckerman has been interested in Lauren, I have been having some very hot Puckerman/LaurA dreams (or Mark Salling/Laura, sometimes it's one sometimes its the other)!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 13, 2011)

My mom and I are kinda heartbroken because her TV provider is DISH and they took the channel carrying Glee,  and Bones, Fringe, and House  off of their list of channels.


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 13, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> My mom and I are kinda heartbroken because her TV provider is DISH and they took the channel carrying Glee,  and Bones, Fringe, and House  off of their list of channels.



You didn't get this from me....
http://www.free-tv-video-online.me/movies/search.php?q=glee&md=shows


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 13, 2011)

Okay, I'm a new convert. This show is like *crack.* A friend posted the Gwyneth Paltrow Cee-Lo cover youtube video on their page, so then I had to watch the whole episode because I wanted context... and the next thing I knew I was ordering all the discs on Netflix (PAINFUL waiting to get one at a time... BLAH) and then finishing them up and having to ask people on my FB page how to watch the rest of this season's that aren't on disc yet... lolol. Anyway, I'm caught up. I LOVE this show, I LOVE the Puck/Zizes storyline, and I CANNOT WAIT UNTIL TUESDAY. <3


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 13, 2011)

I just got into it in the last few months. We rented the first season over a couple weeks. Then we resumed watching 2nd season after getting Hulu+ so i could see the whole season  I love it! I loved that episode with Gweneth and all the kids were talking about how they only do Journey songs..


----------



## Donna (Mar 13, 2011)

Another new convert here....I never watched until this seasons's Rocky Horror episode. Now I am a confirmed Gleek :blush: and I'm still playing catchup. I downloaded a bunch of songs and ordered Season 1 on DVD. Gwyneth Paltrow singing Joan Jett Tuesday night just about killed me.


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 13, 2011)

Welcome to the Gleek Club! Glad you are here!


----------



## NomadicFA (Mar 14, 2011)

I love this show too, my 15 year old daughter and I watch it together.
I haven't seen the shows you guys are all raving about, I think we are a bit behind over here, but April Riley - Mercedes Jones is a joy to watch and listen to.


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 14, 2011)

NomadicFA said:


> I love this show too, my 15 year old daughter and I watch it together.
> I haven't seen the shows you guys are all raving about, I think we are a bit behind over here, but April Riley - Mercedes Jones is a joy to watch and listen to.



Welcome...and I agree!!!!!


----------



## lalatx (Mar 14, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> My mom and I are kinda heartbroken because her TV provider is DISH and they took the channel carrying Glee,  and Bones, Fringe, and House  off of their list of channels.



There are a good deal of Glee episodes available for free on www.hulu.com or www.fox.com/glee. Also amazon has the episodes for $.99 each.

The last few episodes have been awesome. Never really got into glee until recently. Had to get season one and catch up on season two. Officially addicted.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 14, 2011)

We're watching the episode with Carol Burnett right now. I LOVE her!


----------



## Bigtigmom (Mar 15, 2011)

Last weeks episode with Gwyneth Paltrow was great. Can't wait to see tonight's!!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 15, 2011)

What'd you guys think of the lyrics to "Big Ass Heart" tonight? I didn't like the start of the song (pushing up carnations, etc) but her heart being so big it needed two plane tickets to fly kind of made me giggle. I didn't quite get ALL of the lyrics, tho - hopefully someone will post them somewhere on the web soon.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 15, 2011)

Has anyone else noticed they keep covering up Lauren Zizes' shoulders in the costumed performances? Everyone else has bare shoulders, but not Lauren. Irks me.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 15, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Has anyone else noticed they keep covering up Lauren Zizes' shoulders in the costumed performances? Everyone else has bare shoulders, but not Lauren. Irks me.



I did notice.

I'd also like to talk about Mercedes...I guess since Lauren is bigger than she is, she no longer has to be the fat girl or something? They had started a story line about Mercedes dieting and things, but now it's like she doesn't have a story line at all. 

I really don't know where I'm going with that, but it was just another observation. I really like Mercedes' character, and I'm sad she's been a non-factor in the show as of late.


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 16, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Has anyone else noticed they keep covering up Lauren Zizes' shoulders in the costumed performances? Everyone else has bare shoulders, but not Lauren. Irks me.



I've tweeted about this issue for the last few weeks. Before Lauren, they did similar things to Mercedes, though at competition time, she wore the same thing as everyone else.

Personally, I think that if Lauren was as confident as she says she is (or as the writers are attempting to make her out to be) 2 scraps of material covering her shoulders wouldn't stand in her way.

Also, about Mercedes not having a major storyline...I agree, however, there are like 12 "regulars" on the show. Someone's storyline has to suffer.

I feel worse for Tina. She really gets the shit end of the stick.

And how does Kurt get bullied, but Lauren and Puck exist in a vacuum of non-commentary? (unless someone said something tonight - I am watching it in a half hour when it hits hulu.) But, really. Its HIGH SCHOOL. You're telling me that no one is giving Puck shit about Lauren?

Cool...but unbelievable.


----------



## HayleeRose (Mar 16, 2011)

I LOVE the storyline of puck and lauren. Even the song, because it didnt come from like a hateful place, it was cute. It does bug me that they cover her arms up, but I wonder if that is the actress's preference, or if they make her.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 16, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> I've tweeted about this issue for the last few weeks. Before Lauren, they did similar things to Mercedes, though at competition time, she wore the same thing as everyone else.
> 
> Personally, I think that if Lauren was as confident as she says she is (or as the writers are attempting to make her out to be) 2 scraps of material covering her shoulders wouldn't stand in her way.
> 
> ...




All great points.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 16, 2011)

Lord..the tears were rolling during the scene with Blaine and Kurt <3


----------



## Deacone (Mar 16, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> Lord..the tears were rolling during the scene with Blaine and Kurt <3



I know right?! I was like "AWWWW" and my boyfriend looked at me like I was a mad woman lol.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 17, 2011)

Deacone said:


> I know right?! I was like "AWWWW" and my boyfriend looked at me like I was a mad woman lol.



My husband gives me the same look. I watch Glee online the next day to avoid commercials and he'll look over and I have my headphones on and tears on my face. lol

That was such a romantic moment. Made my heart melt!


----------



## Bigtigmom (Mar 17, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> I've tweeted about this issue for the last few weeks. Before Lauren, they did similar things to Mercedes, though at competition time, she wore the same thing as everyone else.
> 
> Personally, I think that if Lauren was as confident as she says she is (or as the writers are attempting to make her out to be) 2 scraps of material covering her shoulders wouldn't stand in her way.
> 
> ...



I totally agree with what you think. You can't pick and chose when you want Lauren to be fat and proud and then turn around and try your best to camouflage her into the background. She is just like the rest of us chunky girls, we can't just suck it in at will, it's there all the time. So here's another thought; they can show a naked ass on tv nowadays so why not fat arms? While I love the idea of the storyline I'm starting to feel some kinda way about the way they portray Lauren at times. Anyone else agree or disagree?
Besides that I really loved both of the original songs they did for regionals.


----------



## Donna (Mar 18, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> What'd you guys think of the lyrics to "Big Ass Heart" tonight? I didn't like the start of the song (pushing up carnations, etc) but her heart being so big it needed two plane tickets to fly kind of made me giggle. I didn't quite get ALL of the lyrics, tho - hopefully someone will post them somewhere on the web soon.



I'm sure you have found them by now, but for those that have not looked the lyrics up yet...I found them tonight when I did a quick search:


> My girl went to the doctor cause her heart had palpitations
> He said cut the carbs, or else she'd end up pushing up carnations
> She stepped up on the scale and the doctor said, "Oh Lordy"
> If you don't drop a few, girl, you won't make it past age forty
> ...



I've been trying not to over-analyze the Lauren/Puck thing and just enjoy it. But these lyrics really aren't making it easy. Lauren got upset over "Fat Bottomed Girls," but these lyrics made her happy? Grrr.

I think the reason Kurt was bullied, but Puck and Lauren are left alone is because of their reputations...both Lauren and Puck are supposed to be such badasses, you know? I mean, Puck said he was attracted to her because she's a bigger bad ass than he is. 

Kurt and Blaine had me reaching for tissues. Chuck happened to walk in the bedroom and I was sniffling. Before I could stop myself I blurted, "Oh my God, look! Kurt is finally getting kissed!! By Blaine!!!!" He turned his head like the dogs do when they don't understand something and walked away from me. :blush:


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 21, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> I've tweeted about this issue for the last few weeks. Before Lauren, they did similar things to Mercedes, though at competition time, she wore the same thing as everyone else.
> 
> Personally, I think that if Lauren was as confident as she says she is (or as the writers are attempting to make her out to be) 2 scraps of material covering her shoulders wouldn't stand in her way.
> 
> ...



I noticed you tweeted about this so when I watched the episode with regionals in it last night, I was more aware of Lauren's clothes.... The only thing I could think of was maybe it's the actress who is requesting the sleeves, because the character is pretty confident, it doesn't mesh with her costume.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 29, 2011)

Ashley Fink's body peace breakthrough:

http://www.seventeen.com/health/peace/ashley-fink-body-peace-breakthrough

I tweeted her the following comment:

@Ashley_Fink <3 ur "body peace" brkthru. As a big girl myslf, I say tell those Glee folks to quit covering up your char's arms!  #freedom

She likely won't reply, but maybe it will get her thinking...


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 10, 2011)

Yay! Thanks, Misty for linking me to this thread. My daughter and I are huge Glee fans...I don't miss an episode. This show fills me with so much good stuff!

Lauren's clothes have always bothered me, too...I was glad to see her looking slightly more glam in the last episode. I didn't understand why she was bothered by Fat-Bottom Girls, and like others, I'm not super-happy with the lyrics to Finn's song, but I love the sentiment behind it, and love watching them together. The whole message behind that relationship is a win to me. 

I don't think they've stopped focusing on Mercedes' weight, either. Did any of you catch the lyrics to her song in this episode? I LOVED them! There were a couple of references to her weight that any girl struggling with pressure from others could take even a tiny measure of inspiration from. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7yLL4sxWPk



> Mama said get your ass out of bed
> I said hell to the no
> Said wash your grandma's nasty head
> I said hell to the no
> ...


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh, and Kurt + Blaine + kissing and holding hands = big old tear-jerking SUPER WIN!!!


And I wanted to slap Quinn on this episode and wrap Rachel in a huge fatty hug. First time I've really disliked Quinn.


I was disappointed with "Loser Like Me". They could have really gotten big digs in at Sue, but they chose the "I don't care what you think of me now because one day I'm going to be better than you" tack, which I don't think is the best message to send. I would have preferred something along the lines of "Your attempts to bring me down only spur me to try to be better".


----------



## 1love_emily (Apr 12, 2011)

I think that Emma needs to sing "What the Hell" by Avril Lavigne.


Would that not be perfect?


----------



## Donna (Apr 13, 2011)

Agreed, Emily.

I am finally caught up after a Glee Hulu and DVD marathon this past weekend. Glad I broke down and purchased the DVD of Season 1...it filled in the gaps and gave me a better understanding of the characters. I can honestly say I am somewhat emotionally invested in this show now (and I have a slight crush on Mark Salling...okay, who am I kidding, I have a huge crush on Mark Salling/Puck.) And even though I knew they were going to come back for the next year, I cried the last half an hour of the Season 1 finale. 

I'm torn regarding Lauren and Puck now, though. It is evident how much Puck cares (cared?) about Quinn. But Puck mooning after Lauren is my favorite storyline right now and I hope Ryan Murphy doesn't decide to let it die or break them up so Quinn and Puck get back together. 

Not for nothing, I have a sneaking suspicion, based on his Tweets and interviews, that Kevin McHale (Artie) is into big girls. And after I downloaded it and listened a few more time, 'Big Ass Heart' hs grown on me. 

Counting down to "Night of Neglect" on the 19th.


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 13, 2011)

Donna said:


> Agreed, Emily.
> 
> I am finally caught up after a Glee Hulu and DVD marathon this past weekend. Glad I broke down and purchased the DVD of Season 1...it filled in the gaps and gave me a better understanding of the characters. I can honestly say I am somewhat emotionally invested in this show now (and I have a slight crush on Mark Salling...okay, who am I kidding, I have a huge crush on Mark Salling/Puck.) And even though I knew they were going to come back for the next year, I cried the last half an hour of the Season 1 finale.
> 
> ...



Donna,

As the resident Glee police, I'm going to need some proof of your Kevin McHale suspicions lol.

Also, yeah, the Quinn and Puck situation is out there... But I don't know if that's necessarily the End Game for them. I kinda think Ryan Murphy writes things as he goes along (Continuity? What's that?) , and I KNOW that he and those writers troll the boards at Glee Forum. A lot of people seem to like Lauren and Puck. I'd like to think that shockingly, they stick around for a little while. 

On a sidenote, in the press release for an upcoming episode, Quinn and Lauren go 'toe to toe' for Prom Queen. This might get ugly.


----------



## 1love_emily (Apr 13, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> On a sidenote, in the press release for an upcoming episode, Quinn and Lauren go 'toe to toe' for Prom Queen. This might get ugly.



That's gonna be awesome! I'm pro-Lauren.. As much as Rachel annoys my soul, Quinn is just rude. I don't particularily swing for either Rachel or Quinn... Lauren is my favorite female lead. 

Favorite male is definitely Artie. Or Sam. Or Kurt. Hell, Klaine is one for the record books.

Is it safe to say that I like the men of glee waaay more than the women?


----------



## Donna (Apr 14, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> Donna,
> 
> As the resident Glee police, I'm going to need some proof of your Kevin McHale suspicions lol.
> 
> ...



Kevin exchanged some Tweets with Ashley a couple weeks ago and there seemed to be some flirtation to it. But what really made me think he might like big girls was watching him at Paleyfest (the video of which is on Hulu.) Everytime he spoke about either Ashley or Amber Riley, his face just lit up. Call it my fattie sixth sense if you will.


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm having mixed feelings about the three chubby girls looking at the posters in last night's episode. I feel like they made them a little vapid and almost a joke. What do you all think?

Great music, though!


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 28, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> I'm having mixed feelings about the three chubby girls looking at the posters in last night's episode. I feel like they made them a little vapid and almost a joke. What do you all think?
> 
> Great music, though!



Probably.

And they were all dressed like Brittany, when she was supposed to be dressing like Rachel to maker her a trend setter, which I actually thought was a clever nod to a previous episode. 



However, if 3 skinny girls had played it the same way, would it be ok to laugh at their vapidness? (Serious question lol, not an attempt to be bitchy or anything lol)


----------



## tallen1 (Apr 28, 2011)

I find myself watching Glee, and I like it.

<But please dont tell anyone.>


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 28, 2011)

tallen1 said:


> I find myself watching Glee, and I like it.
> 
> <But please dont tell anyone.>



You are a closet Gleek. Come on out and join us! There are lots of us out here! Go to the light...


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 28, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> However, if 3 skinny girls had played it the same way, would it be ok to laugh at their vapidness? (Serious question lol, not an attempt to be bitchy or anything lol)



It is a good question. I think I would be bothered too...maybe not as bothered as I am now with it being 3 chubby girls. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## penguin (Apr 28, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> However, if 3 skinny girls had played it the same way, would it be ok to laugh at their vapidness? (Serious question lol, not an attempt to be bitchy or anything lol)



Yes. They seemed like three unpopular girls who were easily swayed by what the popular kids did - how to dress, who to vote for. Girls like that are in every school.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 28, 2011)

All I know is that I just can't seem to get thru an episode of Glee without shedding a tear. I love Glee!!!


----------



## Donna (Apr 28, 2011)

To quote Santanna from the Comeback episode, "holy sweet hell!" Glee is KILLING me. Tuesday night I cried when Rachel and Quinn sang Unpretty/I Feel Pretty mashup and again when Blaine and the Warblers sang to Kurt (and I have a feeling we may have seen the last of Blaine for a while. Did you see the way he turned and looked at Kurt at the end of the scene??) and finally when Kurt sang "As If We Never Said Good-bye." I cried again last night when I rewatched the episode on Hulu. 

The tee-shirts for the Born This Way finale were great and mini-Lauren was precious! 

I am wishing now I hadn't read the now infamous prom episode spoiler (and secretly praying it was a publicity stunt.) 

What in the holy sweet hell  am I going to watch over the Summer when the show is on hiatus?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 28, 2011)

Donna said:


> To quote Santanna from the Comeback episode, "holy sweet hell!" Glee is KILLING me. Tuesday night I cried when Rachel and Quinn sang Unpretty/I Feel Pretty mashup and again when Blaine and the Warblers sang to Kurt (and I have a feeling we may have seen the last of Blaine for a while. Did you see the way he turned and looked at Kurt at the end of the scene??) and finally when Kurt sang "As If We Never Said Good-bye." I cried again last night when I rewatched the episode on Hulu.
> 
> The tee-shirts for the Born This Way finale were great and mini-Lauren was precious!
> 
> ...



I wonder if Blaine isn't going to come to McKinnely. He's such a popular character and with the Warbler's new CD out...Who knows.

I cry every episode it seems. I'll definitely watch both seasons again this summer..lol


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 28, 2011)

I totally agree, Donna! I laugh and cry multiple times at each episode! 

My all-time favorite episode was the Grilled Cheeses episode, I think...actually, it is so hard to decide...

I loved the look that Blaine gave Kurt at the end of the scene. It was so loving! 

My 9 year old gets to watch the episodes after I screen them the night before. This one made her say exactly what I have said ever since the first episode of season 1..."Glee makes me so happy!" :bow:


----------



## kayrae (Apr 29, 2011)

Not a fan of Lauren... too abrasive


----------



## penguin (Apr 29, 2011)

I love Lauren, I think she's great.


----------



## Paquito (Apr 29, 2011)

kayrae said:


> Not a fan of Lauren... too abrasive



I do agree that she's abrasive, especially with the whole Lucy/Quinn thing. Too far. But she admitted she was wrong, which I have to respect.

LUCK FTW BITCHES


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 29, 2011)

LOL you think you cry NOW??

Wait about 3 weeks and stock up on the Kleenex.

Also, Donna, unless they reshoot, it's not a publicity stunt. Just a girl tweeting out info she overheard at a party that happened to be correct. (and it was believed because she used to be and was representing herself still, as an extra)...and apparently she'd blacklisted in Hollywood because of it.

Fun things coming up though, April Rhodes is back this week, and Jesse St. James will be back. Also, Patti LuPone will appear in the finale, currently shooting in NYC!


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 29, 2011)

OK...I don't know anything about the prom episode, so please don't elaborate!

How do you all know these things ahead of time? I am _so_ out of the loop! I don't know, but maybe ignorance_ is _bliss in this case. Huh?


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 29, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> OK...I don't know anything about the prom episode, so please don't elaborate!
> 
> How do you all know these things ahead of time? I am _so_ out of the loop! I don't know, but maybe ignorance_ is _bliss in this case. Huh?



Don't worry. I wouldn't spoil anything important without a huge, huge warning lol.

But I get my stuff from a few places. I follow most of the cast on Twitter, and I'm on the Glee Forum (which is just as dramatic as this place if not more lol) and they have spoiler forums and places to discuss upcoming episodes.

ET has blind item spoilers too, that are usually easily to understand but freakin hard to figure out lol.


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 29, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> Don't worry. I wouldn't spoil anything important without a huge, huge warning lol.
> 
> But I get my stuff from a few places. I follow most of the cast on Twitter, and I'm on the Glee Forum (which is just as dramatic as this place if not more lol) and they have spoiler forums and places to discuss upcoming episodes.
> 
> ET has blind item spoilers too, that are usually easily to understand but freakin hard to figure out lol.



Ahhh...well I guess that I shouldn't look in to any of these because I'd go and read everything and ruin it for myself! LOL


----------



## kayrae (Apr 29, 2011)

I love Jesse St. James! Looking forward to that, for sure.


----------



## 1love_emily (May 1, 2011)

I want to buy the "Trouty Mouth", "I'm with Stoopid" and "Can't Sing" shirts off of the Born This Way Episode


----------



## mszwebs (May 1, 2011)

1love_emily said:


> I want to buy the "Trouty Mouth", "I'm with Stoopid" and "Can't Sing" shirts off of the Born This Way Episode



Which I'm with Stoopid... Arrow up or arrow down lol


----------



## Donna (May 1, 2011)

I know you didn't ask me, but arrow down was my favorite. I am starting to think they could do an entire episode of nothing but Puck standing there shifting from one foot to another and I would watch. And drool. 

And damn, damn, damn about the spoiler. I read the E! Online article and the way it was reported made me think the person who spoiled the episode was an actual Glee extra who was there at the taping. I have a friend I used to work with who now lives in LA and works PT as an extra and FT for a casting director (not the agency Glee uses, though. That was my first question.) She said non-disclosure agreements are standard, so this woman that leaked the info seriously won't even be able to get a job cleaning toilets at any of the studios. 

Shame on E!...I really thought it was a publicity thing. I am going to stop following them if they are going to share spoilers like that (and yes, I know there was a warning, but come on...it takes some pretty strong will not to read spoilers.)


----------



## BullseyeB (May 1, 2011)

Donna said:


> I know you didn't ask me, but arrow down was my favorite. I am starting to think they could do an entire episode of nothing but Puck standing there shifting from one foot to another and I would watch. And drool.
> 
> And damn, damn, damn about the spoiler. I read the E! Online article and the way it was reported made me think the person who spoiled the episode was an actual Glee extra who was there at the taping. I have a friend I used to work with who now lives in LA and works PT as an extra and FT for a casting director (not the agency Glee uses, though. That was my first question.) She said non-disclosure agreements are standard, so this woman that leaked the info seriously won't even be able to get a job cleaning toilets at any of the studios.
> 
> Shame on E!...I really thought it was a publicity thing. I am going to stop following them if they are going to share spoilers like that (and yes, I know there was a warning, but come on...it takes some pretty strong will not to read spoilers.)



GAAAAKKKKK!!!!!! I want to know, but don't tell me! :blink::blink:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 1, 2011)

Pleaaaaase no one say it. lol. I'd hate to accidentally read it. >.<


----------



## 1love_emily (May 1, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> Which I'm with Stoopid... Arrow up or arrow down lol



Yes.. and in slang, that means I could never decide which one


----------



## mszwebs (May 2, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> GAAAAKKKKK!!!!!! I want to know, but don't tell me! :blink::blink:





BigBeautifulMe said:


> Pleaaaaase no one say it. lol. I'd hate to accidentally read it. >.<




lol We're NOT going to say it  BREATHE, ladies lol :kiss2: (see. My lips are sealed)


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 9, 2011)

read a new spoiler and now I want to kick my own ass


----------



## Donna (May 10, 2011)

I've stopped going to the sites that have the spoilers, and I quit following E! Online because they like to put out spoilers. 

I want Lauren's "Bad Attitude" tee from last week's episode (and I wouldn't mind getting my hands on that shirt she was wearing when she apologized to Quinn.)


----------



## Bigtigmom (May 10, 2011)

I'm really starting to feel uneasy with everyone regretting the spoiler info they read. I hope it's not what I suspected they'd do from the get-go. Tonight's the night, we'll all find out in a few hours. Ugh!


----------



## spiritangel (May 10, 2011)

hence the reason I dont visit this thread and just crush hard on Harry Potter oops I mean Darren Criss instead I am sooo far behind in glee epps its crazy


----------



## BullseyeB (May 10, 2011)

Bigtigmom said:


> I'm really starting to feel uneasy with everyone regretting the spoiler info they read. I hope it's not what I suspected they'd do from the get-go. Tonight's the night, we'll all find out in a few hours. Ugh!



Me too!!!!!!


----------



## Donna (May 11, 2011)

And what did you all think of last night's Prom episode? :batting:


----------



## BullseyeB (May 11, 2011)

Donna said:


> And what did you all think of last night's Prom episode? :batting:



Good on Kurt for going back in there!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hate Jesse, love his voice, but really don't like him for Rachel!

I think the Puck/Lauren relationship is heading south. Not really sure how I feel about that...

I did not like Artie's hair for the prom...too cheesy...loved that he spiked the punch with lemonade! LOL

Everyone looked great (except Artie's hair)!

And you? What did you think Donna? Anyone else?


----------



## Donna (May 11, 2011)

Like you, I am afraid the Pizes relationship is in danger. If they break them up, I am going to be so upset. Her dress last night was gorgeous...saphire is apparently her color. 

I'm rewatching it now in hopes I can figure out what song Blaine sang. Loved it and I want to download it.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 11, 2011)

I just finished watching it on Hulu. I totally did not see that coming and am very glad that I did not succumb to any spoilers. I love, love, love that Kurt went back in and said what he did. Screw the haters. 

Once again the show made me cry. I am very glad that this show has been able to handle some of these issues as well as they have. I hope that they continue the trend with Lauren and/or not Puck. That would be fabulous.

I love Glee!!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 11, 2011)

Donna said:


> Like you, I am afraid the Pizes relationship is in danger. If they break them up, I am going to be so upset. Her dress last night was gorgeous...saphire is apparently her color.
> 
> I'm rewatching it now in hopes I can figure out what song Blaine sang. Loved it and I want to download it.



There's a youtube video of him talking about it..some preview..I think it's by The Black Kids? I could be wrong.


I was really hoping that they would show her and puck slow dancing *sigh* One can dream.

I ended up posting this on my facebook wall:

Just caught up with this week's Glee. It really hit home. I really hope and pray that everyone that voted me prom queen our junior year as a joke has grown up, learned some tolerance and isn't a bully as an adult. You may have thought it was funny then, but I got the last laugh. I'm living a great life despite your best efforts.

That part of the show was so hard for me. Luckily, the principals put a stop to it right before prom started, but I can't even imagine what it would have felt like for them to call my name.


P.S. I lllooovved Jesse's vocals on that song. I didn't care for it as a duet, but loved him on it!


----------



## BullseyeB (May 11, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> Good on Kurt for going back in there!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I hate Jesse, love his voice, but really don't like him for Rachel!
> 
> ...



I just re-read my post. Man, you'd think I was talking about personal friends not TV charcters! I need a life...or...more to the truth...

"Hi, my name is Laura and I'm a Gleek." :batting:


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 11, 2011)

I do like how many big girls I saw in this episode. I remember the one on the audio visual team..and I remember seeing several in the prom crowd!


----------



## mszwebs (May 12, 2011)

Donna, the song is "I'm not going to teach you boyfriend how to dance with you" by Black Kids


----------



## paperfidelity (May 14, 2011)

I love the show so much. We carve out an hour in the schedule at work so we can sit down at watch it. The residents love it too! 


Thoughts on Prom: 
-everyone looked amazing. Though Mercedes had my favorite dress. 
-I'm a bi girls which you would think would make me a Britana fan but I am NOT. I like Brit and Artie. His prom proposal was adorable (as was Kurt in the background!)
-Kurt looked brilliant in his kilt. Blane *swoons*. Finn you girant adorable man child just stop being cute. 
-I actually felt for Karovsky. He seems genuinely sorry now and how terrifying would it have been to almost be forced into coming out at prom made my heart break for him a little. The actor Max Adler was pretty amazing and is extremely supportive and anti-bullying charities. 
-Rolling in the deep... I love the song and Jon Groff is brilliant but don't touch Adele. 
-Friday. I loved it.  I can't even... I bought it on itunes. I am ashamed. 
-Sue's Grandma drowns in a punch bowl?

I could go on for days but I'll stop here!


----------



## BullseyeB (May 14, 2011)

paperfidelity said:


> I love the show so much. We carve out an hour in the schedule at work so we can sit down at watch it. The residents love it too!
> 
> 
> Thoughts on Prom:
> ...



Don't be ashamed...own your Gleekhood, girlfriend!


----------



## kayrae (May 18, 2011)

Original songs for Nationals? Eww


----------



## Paquito (May 18, 2011)

kayrae said:


> Original songs for Nationals? Eww



And it won't just be New Directions. Vocal Adrenaline will be all original too.

Pass.


----------



## BullseyeB (May 18, 2011)

Why don't you all like the original songs idea? I liked the last ones!


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 18, 2011)

One of these days I will make it through an episode with no tears....a girl can hope right?


----------



## Donna (May 18, 2011)

We go through the whole "why are you crying" thing at my house every Tuesday night. One would think my husband would learn by now...stay away from the bedroom between 8 and 9 on Tuesday nights. 

I heard some snippets of the original songs...not enough to judge if they are better than 'Loser Like Me' and 'Get it Right', though, but enough to get me excited for nest Tuesday. Gahhh...I'll end up downloading them anyway. iTunes gets a lot of money from me every Wednesday night (and yes, I am downloading last night's songs as I type this.)


----------



## Deacone (May 18, 2011)

Last night's Glee episode made me cry :<


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (May 18, 2011)

Deacone said:


> Last night's Glee episode made me cry :<



Ditto - and I dislike Jessie immensely.


----------



## BullseyeB (May 18, 2011)

I can't stand Jesse either! I watched the episode again today and cried just as much! I am soooo a Gleek!


----------



## fatmanhush (May 18, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> I can't stand Jesse either! I watched the episode again today and cried just as much! I am soooo a Gleek!



Never have liked him. Loved the episode last night. I am a huge glee fan! I can't wait for it each week.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (May 19, 2011)

I just want Finn and Rachel back together...there really doesn't need to be that many obstacles....I think they are over doing it...and I do believe that Quinn is going to walk out on nationals.

I personally loved the two original songs they did.

And this episode killed me. I was stuck in a traffic jam on the interstate as my mother was dying due to a mistake during a routine outpatient procedure. And just 10 more seconds to say goodbye and to hold her. Damn Glee gets me every time. Anywho....I wonder if Sue is going to stick with her promise to be more human  ....I believe that Kurt has an amazing show voice and there was an episode last year where he and Rachel did a duet and it was so beautiful...I grew up on musicals thanks to my parents...so, I'm a sap for them. 

And I think Finn and Lauren will be fine...and well..he is FINE..hehehe


----------



## Paquito (May 19, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> Why don't you all like the original songs idea? I liked the last ones!



I DEMAND JOURNEY MEDLEYS. ALL OF THE JOURNEY MEDLEYS

Also, half of this club needs an enthusiastic cock-punching.


----------



## Bigtigmom (May 19, 2011)

I too have developed a hate for Jesse. How can Mr Schuster not see what a manipulative dick he is?! I guess Puck and Lauren are just friends again, not to mention that we see very little of Lauren anyway. Sometimes I find myself searching for her to make sure she's still part of the show. I was fully expecting the death of Sue's sister to be some cruel joke she was playing on everyone. I'm relieved that it wasn't and I think they did a great job with the service. Not convinced that Sue is a changed woman by any means. I'm just not sure where they're going with anything anymore. Guess we'll have to watch and see!


----------



## Paquito (May 19, 2011)

I miss Beiste.


----------



## 1love_emily (May 19, 2011)

Paquito said:


> I miss Beiste.



What happened to Beiste? I'm watching Rumors now... SO MUCH TO CATCH UP.


----------



## BullseyeB (May 19, 2011)

Paquito said:


> I DEMAND JOURNEY MEDLEYS. ALL OF THE JOURNEY MEDLEYS
> 
> Also, half of this club needs an enthusiastic cock-punching.



I love me a good Journey Medley too, Paquito, but sometimes ya just have to branch out and try somethin new! LOL


----------



## Paquito (May 20, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> I love me a good Journey Medley too, Paquito, but sometimes ya just have to branch out and try somethin new! LOL



Oh you and your crazy ideals. But I just wasn't amazed by the original songs. "Get It Right" was good, but "Loser Like Me" was so damn sugary and pop that it gave me diabetes. Catchy? Yes. But not a great performance.

MOAR JOURNEY


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 21, 2011)

First of all.... Loved Prom! Thought it was one of the best episodes in a while. 

Secondly...
Ok. This is totally dorkish but I'm going to do it anyway....

*NancyGirl74's Breakdown of Characters and Relationships*

Mr. Shoo/Emma...Just no. Emma does nothing for me. Now April Rhodes, on the other hand....

The Asians...I want more songs for Tina. Mike is adorable. As a couple they work for me. Wouldn't mind a little more plot for them though. Maybe even some drama. 

Kurt/Blaine/Karofsky...As much as I love Blaine I can't help but root for Karofsky/Kurt. It's the old bad boy/good..uh..boy, in this case, romance. I love apples and oranges couples!

Artie/Santana/Britney...I can't help it. I like Brit with Artie. They are too cute together. They just work. I adore Santana (the bitch) but I hope they don't make her full lesbian. I just think she is such a sexual being that she could rock the worlds of both boys AND girls! 

Puck/Lauren...They are mellowing. I don't mean character-wise but romantically. If a break up is coming I hope it's epic and funny. I also hope they remain great friends in the end. They are very cute coconspirators. 

Quinn...She leaves something to be desired and not because I don't like her. I do! I think the mean cheerleader thing is well beyond her now. Still, she lacks depth for me. In my opinion, they really dropped the ball with her. She has had moments but I think they could do so much more. I'd like to see her be a little mournful for the baby she gave up (add Puck's name to this part too). They barely touch on that at all. It would be such a major thing in a young girl's life. I don't see how they can ignore it. They also dropped the Mercedes/Quinn friendship angle. I like that relationship! I think it had strong potential for a good female bonding thing. There are no BFFs on Glee (besides Brit and Santana and that doesn't really count as one is in love with the other). Ever notice? 

Mercedes...I love her! They don't seem to know what to do with her romantically but I'm glad she's getting more solos. I liked her part in the prom episode. It spoke to a lot of girls in the same boat. They handled that well. 

Sue...I love her but I didn't love the death of Sue's sister. I think they went for the emotional and ended up losing the main reason Sue doesn't go too far over the edge with nastiness. I will miss Jean. She may not have been seen much but she was an important character.

Jesse/Rachel/Finn/Quinn...I like Jesse! I like that he's so arrogant and slightly dumb. I like him with Rachel! Are they meant? No. But the characters bounce off each other well. Ultimately I'd like to see Rachel and Finn together (the way Finn looks at Rachel...*sigh*) but I think if they are together now next season will have nothing to play upon Fachel romance-wise. They'll string it out a little longer.

There...my take on the Glee characters. Yeah, I know. I have waaay too much time on my hands.


----------



## BullseyeB (May 21, 2011)

Oh NancyGirl! I too have too much time on my hands...see my comments in response to your post! :batting:



NancyGirl74 said:


> First of all.... Loved Prom! Thought it was one of the best episodes in a while.
> 
> Secondly...
> Ok. This is totally dorkish but I'm going to do it anyway....
> ...


 Like I said, I too have too much time on my hands!


----------



## Donna (May 21, 2011)

Can I play too, 'cause I have too much time on my hands as well?

Donna's Breakdown of Characters and Relationships (stolen from NancyGirl)

Mr. Shoo/Emma...I want this to happen so bad, it hurts my heart to think that it won't. And I am probably alone in my dislike for the April Rhodes character. She annoys me. 

The Asians...I agree totally with Nancy on this couple. I like them together and Tina needs to sing more. Their duet earlier in the season was too cute! And I think she did a great job on the Lykke Li song during the Night of Neglect episode. 

Kurt/Blaine/Karofsky...Again I agree with Nancy. Part of me hopes it doesn't happen, though, because if they break up Klaine, then we will see less of Darren Criss. And that would be such a shame...that kid is so talented and I could listen to him sing all day. 

Artie/Santana/Britney...I want to see Brit and Santana together. And I actually think Artie and Mercedes would be a cute couple. Those two have a lot of chemistry in my opinion. 

Puck/Lauren...I have thought about this a lot...I am as emotionally invested in this duo as I am in Wemma, but for a different reason. I identify with Lauren's tough attitude. I think it's all bravado and will eventually come out, but that could be because I was the same way in high school. 

Quinn...now that she and Finn are not together (and I admit, I am not unhappy about this) I have to wonder where Ryan Murphy is going to go with her character. There are many untapped emotionally charged storylines which are connected to her. I hope she doesn't go back to Sam. 

Mercedes...Like I said above, I want Artcedes. I could also really go for a pairing of Sam and Mercedes. Talk about opposites, right? 

Sue...every part of me wants to hate her, but I just can't. I'm wondering if I will continue to like her following the death of Jeannie. Jeannie always seemed like the embodiment of Sue's concious and now that Jean is gone will they be able to contain Sue's mean? (And yeah, I don't believe for one minute she wishes the Glee Clubbers luck. I am sure we will see more attempts to destroy New Directions.)

Jesse/Rachel/Finn/Quinn...Finchel all the way for me. the way he looks at her...the way she looks at him....it's just an emotional connection that runs so deep. I like how they explained it with the tether anology; very accurate. And I know a lot of people love Jesse, but like April Rhodes, he grates my nerves and I just want him to go far away. 

And for the love of all that is holy, they need to have more Coach Bieste (it's French, lol  ) and perhaps even a relationship for her. 

That's my two cents as I sit here and watch the Oxygen Glee Marathon.


----------



## BullseyeB (May 21, 2011)

Oxygen Glee Marathon?! WTF? Why didn't I know about this?! Thanks for saying something, Donna! 

Signing off now. :smitten:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 21, 2011)

***Taking Nerdy Fan-dom to a whole new level I proudly present...

*NancyGirl74, BullseyeB, and Donna's Breakdown of Characters and Relationships: A Conversation Among Gleeks*

*Mr. Shoo/Emma...*
Nancy: Just no. Emma does nothing for me. Now April Rhodes, on the other hand....

BullseyeB: Sorry, I just can't agree here. I LOVE Willemma! I do like the April character though!

Donna: I want this to happen so bad, it hurts my heart to think that it won't. And I am probably alone in my dislike for the April Rhodes character. She annoys me. 

Nancy: I just think Will is too goodie-goodie and he needs someone a little stronger in his life. Not manipulative like his ex (more about Terry later) but stronger. Ok, so April isn't the right choice either. I just love her! I can't remember her name but what about Rachel's Mom??? I'd love for Idina Menzel to return. Don't think it'll happen because it doesn't fit any current storylines but it would be fun. 


*The Asians...*
Nancy: I want more songs for Tina. Mike is adorable. As a couple they work for me. Wouldn't mind a little more plot for them though. Maybe even some drama. 

BullseyeB: Yep. I agree! I'd like to see them do the number from Singin in the Rain called Good Mornin'...I think they could do this the morning after their first time...Tina sings it and Mike dances around her, flipping the couch that they slept on/in all night! Tee hee!

Donna: I agree totally with Nancy on this couple. I like them together and Tina needs to sing more. Their duet earlier in the season was too cute! And I think she did a great job on the Lykke Li song during the Night of Neglect episode.

Nancy: BEB, I love that idea! There is something very Gene Kelly about Mike. I think it would work well. Donna, I think she was fully owning that song and really I hated that the hecklers cut her off. The writers need to stop doing that to Tina! Same situation with Season One's "Tonight" from West Side Story. I know they used it to prove that Rachel is the better singer but I think Tina could have rocked it. They need to quit cutting her off. 


*Kurt/Blaine/Karofsky...*
Nancy: As much as I love Blaine I can't help but root for Karofsky/Kurt. It's the old bad boy/good..uh..boy, in this case, romance. I love apples and oranges couples! 

BullseyeB: Eh...I would need to see more character development for Karofsky before I could buy it. I think Kurt and Blaine have good chemistry. I love the way Blaine looks at Kurt.

Donna: Again I agree with Nancy. Part of me hopes it doesn't happen, though, because if they break up Klaine, then we will see less of Darren Criss. And that would be such a shame...that kid is so talented and I could listen to him sing all day. 

Nancy: Agreed...with you both. I do love me some Blaine. I would be all too happy if Blaine stayed around. If he sticks around with Kurt I'd be happy with that too. I just...dunno. I think Kurt and Karofsky might just have amazing sexual tension. A raging I-want-you-but-I-don't-want-to-want-you kinda thing. However, that might be all my own fangirl madness. I'm fully willing to own it! LOL


*Artie/Santana/Britney...*
Nancy: I can't help it. I like Brit with Artie. They are too cute together. They just work. I adore Santana (the bitch) but I hope they don't make her full lesbian. I just think she is such a sexual being that she could rock the worlds of both boys AND girls! 

BullseyeB: Right on, sista!

Donna: I want to see Brit and Santana together. And I actually think Artie and Mercedes would be a cute couple. Those two have a lot of chemistry in my opinion. 

Nancy: I've never thought about Artie and Mercedes together. I don't see it but could be interesting. 


*Puck/Lauren...*
Nancy: They are mellowing. I don't mean character-wise but romantically. If a break up is coming I hope it's epic and funny. I also hope they remain great friends in the end. They are very cute coconspirators. 

BullseyeB: I would love to see some new hunk introduced that just thinks Lauren walks on water. He woos her away from Puck who also tries to woo her in competition for her. When all is said and done, Puck accepts a new-found friendship with Lauren and they are coconspirators, as you say.

Donna: I have thought about this a lot...I am as emotionally invested in this duo as I am in Wemma, but for a different reason. I identify with Lauren's tough attitude. I think it's all bravado and will eventually come out, but that could be because I was the same way in high school.

Nancy: Well, whatever happens they just better keep Lauren. I know Glee has an over abundance of awesome characters and they really might want to think about pruning but I can't think of a darn one I want to go...But it BEST NOT be Lauren. 


*Quinn...*
Nancy: She leaves something to be desired and not because I don't like her. I do! I think the mean cheerleader thing is well beyond her now. Still, she lacks depth for me. In my opinion, they really dropped the ball with her. She has had moments but I think they could do so much more. I'd like to see her be a little mournful for the baby she gave up (add Puck's name to this part too). They barely touch on that at all. It would be such a major thing in a young girl's life. I don't see how they can ignore it. They also dropped the Mercedes/Quinn friendship angle. I like that relationship! I think it had strong potential for a good female bonding thing. There are no BFFs on Glee (besides Brit and Santana and that doesn't really count as one is in love with the other). Ever notice? 

BullseyeB: Yep. Lukewarm milktoast. That's Quinn, one dimensional. I was liking the chemistry with her and Sam, though. And yes, no BFF's is a bit short-sighted on the writers' side...hmmm...I hadn't thought about this until you brought it up. BFF's is such a huge part of high school for girls!

Donna: Quinn...now that she and Finn are not together (and I admit, I am not unhappy about this) I have to wonder where Ryan Murphy is going to go with her character. There are many untapped emotionally charged storylines which are connected to her. I hope she doesn't go back to Sam. 

Nancy: Nope, didn't like her with Sam. Like Sam but not for Quinn. I have no idea who...Don't hate me but maybe Puck *shrug*??? Yeah, BEB the lacking of BFF thing bugs me. It is a huge part of girlhood! HUGE!


*Mercedes...*
Nancy: I love her! They don't seem to know what to do with her romantically but I'm glad she's getting more solos. I liked her part in the prom episode. It spoke to a lot of girls in the same boat. They handled that well. 

BullseyeB: I agree!

Donna: Mercedes...Like I said above, I want Artcedes. I could also really go for a pairing of Sam and Mercedes. Talk about opposites, right? 

Nancy: I actually loved her with Puck....Maybe I just love me some Puck and it doesn't matter who he's with as long as he's there. LOL I'm also liking Sam idea. Hmmm...have to mull that one over but it's hitting the "Me likes it" meters. 


*Sue...*
Nancy: I love her but I didn't love the death of Sue's sister. I think they went for the emotional and ended up losing the main reason Sue doesn't go too far over the edge with nastiness. I will miss Jean. She may not have been seen much but she was an important character. 

BullseyeB: Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. What will be her foil?

Donna: Every part of me wants to hate her, but I just can't. I'm wondering if I will continue to like her following the death of Jeannie. Jeannie always seemed like the embodiment of Sue's concious and now that Jean is gone will they be able to contain Sue's mean? (And yeah, I don't believe for one minute she wishes the Glee Clubbers luck. I am sure we will see more attempts to destroy New Directions.)

Nancy: Exactly! Who will keep Sue grounded when she goes on one of her epic rampages? Becky? 


*Jesse/Rachel/Finn/Quinn...*
Nancy: I like Jesse! I like that he's so arrogant and slightly dumb. I like him with Rachel! Are they meant? No. But the characters bounce off each other well. Ultimately I'd like to see Rachel and Finn together (the way Finn looks at Rachel...*sigh*) but I think if they are together now next season will have nothing to play upon Fachel romance-wise. They'll string it out a little longer. 

BullseyeB: What, are you on crack? You like Jesse and Rachel? Excuse me while I go blow chunks. Jesse is an insincere ass. Period. Rachel and Finn need to be together!

Donna: Finchel all the way for me. the way he looks at her...the way she looks at him....it's just an emotional connection that runs so deep. I like how they explained it with the tether analogy; very accurate. And I know a lot of people love Jesse, but like April Rhodes, he grates my nerves and I just want him to go far away.

Nancy: No, I'm not on crack! LOL I just like Jesse for the pompous jerk that he is. I liked him last season so I think I have a soft spot for him now. _Of _course Finchel must come to pass!...but for the time being Jesse and Rachel are ok in my book.

***Adding on to the list...

*Sam...*
Nancy: I like Sam but to me he's flat like Quinn. I kinda liked him better when we thought he might be gay. Before Blaine came along I was all for Kurt/Sam. I like the quirkiness to his character as long as they don't go dumb blonde with it (um we already have Brit who is awesome). *Shrug* I really don't know which way Sam will go. I do like him though. Just not in love....yet. 


*Becky...*
Nancy: I love me some Becky. I think after the death of Jean they may be leaning on her with Sue a little more. Maybe I'm reading into things but I think the actress who plays Becky showed some of her acting chops last week. I hope they give her more!


*Terry...*
Nancy: Don't hate me (and no I'm not on crack) but I don't want Terry to leave. Honestly, I was hoping that time she and Will got busy when he was sick would lead to a real pregnancy. If she grows up a bit I wouldn't hate Terry for Will *hangs head and waits for the rotten eggs to be thrown*


*Principal Figgins...*
Nancy: Just more. LOVE HIM! That's all.


*Coach Bieste...*
Nancy: I do love the Bieste as well. I like the friendship between her and Will. I didn't like "the kiss" though. Felt false and overly sugary sweet. Maybe Bieste and Figgins? I just came up with that on the fly...Have to mull that one over. 

***Have I forgotten anyone? Don't take away my nerdy Gleek card if I have! I tried.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 21, 2011)

You guys are cracking me up. I wonder what Quinn is going to do at Nationals. Remember she threatened something in the last episode and I saw one of the previews and Jesse asks if something that happens on stage was scripted and Mr. Shoo says no.

URGH

I can't wait until Wednesday....I watch it online on Wednesday.


----------



## mszwebs (May 22, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> You guys are cracking me up. I wonder what Quinn is going to do at Nationals. Remember she threatened something in the last episode and I saw one of the previews and Jesse asks if something that happens on stage was scripted and Mr. Shoo says no.
> 
> URGH
> *
> I can't wait until Wednesday....I watch it online on Wednesday.*



I am literally changing my work schedule on Tuesday so that I can see the finale when it happens. Otherwise, i know I won't be able to control myself and I will spoil myself by reading things as they happen on the Glee forum lol.




So... I was watching the marathon last night on Oxygen, and I was getting annoyed by the commercials for the Glee Project. Almost every contestant seems like another version of someone else on the show. The only ones that interest me are:

Bryce 
 Samuel, the tall guy with the dreds
Ellis, the little short haired girl
Damian, the guy from Celtic Thunder (which I don't listen to, but he's from Ireland, so he'll be interesting.)


Now. I absolutely understand WHY they want to bring fresh faces into the show...apparently EVERYONE in this glee club is in the same grade and graduate next year? So they need to start bringing in other characters (if that is their intent) but really, they don't always properly utilize the ones they have...so they better "come correk" as Lauren likes to say, and spread the love around a little more lol.


----------



## hiddenexposure (May 24, 2011)

Just need to run in and say very excitedly.... 
HECK YEAH MERCEDES!! 

if you have not seen the season finale... stay tuned until the end.. you will totally understand


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 25, 2011)

yay Mercedes!


----------



## BullseyeB (May 25, 2011)

NANCY!!! OK, OK...I take back my crack comment. 

Now I just think you are omniscient! You must have had some sort of a premonition about Mercedes! 

Wow. I'm in awe! :bow::bow:

I LOVE THIS SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 25, 2011)

I totally love the Mercedes thing. And it totally makes sense to me. I was excited when there was a nice gesture at the prom. Then when he went right to her at the competition. And of course the confirmation was at the coffee shop. I can't wait till they come back and tell us what they did during the summer.


----------



## kayrae (May 25, 2011)

Yay Mercedes! :bounce:


----------



## Donna (May 25, 2011)

Sam and Mercedes for the win!!! (Samcedes? Mercam?) 

And did you about die when Blaine just casually dropped the "I love you" bomb on Kurt? I "squeeeee'd" out loud (much to my family's chagrin.)


----------



## BullseyeB (May 25, 2011)

Donna said:


> Sam and Mercedes for the win!!! (Samcedes? Mercam?)
> 
> And did you about die when Blaine just casually dropped the "I love you" bomb on Kurt? I "squeeeee'd" out loud (much to my family's chagrin.)



I like Mercam! That made me chuckle! Too cute!

I LOVED that Blaine said it like that! I could just feel the little adrenaline rush go through Kurt! Made me happy! :bounce: Made me happy!:bounce:


----------



## mszwebs (May 25, 2011)

lol Samcedes is the popular way to say that 'ship.

And I love them.

I meant to comment on all the ships when Nancy posted, but I got lazy lol.

So...I'm going to think about it and come back with commentary on the way things ended for the couples lol.

BUT HELLO. Did anyone else think that Will Schuester was the WORST chaperone EVER?

Also. Puck is so adorable,


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 26, 2011)

I have sooooo much to say but I'll just stick with "Yay!!!!" for right now. Later I might write another epicly long post but I have to head to work so it wil have to wait.....For now!




BullseyeB said:


> NANCY!!! OK, OK...I take back my crack comment.
> 
> Now I just think you are omniscient! You must have had some sort of a premonition about Mercedes!
> 
> ...



I'd love to take credit for the Samcedes idea but I believe it was Donna who first mentioned it. Soooo lovin' it though!



PS...Still not on crack. Still love Jesse!


----------



## 1love_emily (May 31, 2011)

I love Glee! But one thing that always bugs me are the ugly shawls they make Ziesies wear... why can't the big girl wear the tank tops and halter tops and strapless dresses?!? dayum


----------



## hiddenexposure (Jun 1, 2011)

1love_emily said:


> I love Glee! But one thing that always bugs me are the ugly shawls they make Ziesies wear... why can't the big girl wear the tank tops and halter tops and strapless dresses?!? dayum




I understand the frustration when fat characters are out of step with the trend fashion wise (take the movie "Bridesmaids" for example and Melissa McCartney's character) but I am coming to find more than anything that the full personality is expressed as much with their wardrobe as with the lines they speak. 

That being said I don't think it's as much a fat girl thing as it is a characterization thing. Lauren , as a character, would not wear things that are totally fashionable etc because her character would not give a rip about those things. In contrast Mercedes always looks the fashion part because to her character fashion is extremely important.


----------



## mszwebs (Jun 1, 2011)

hiddenexposure said:


> I understand the frustration when fat characters are out of step with the trend fashion wise (take the movie "Bridesmaids" for example and Melissa McCartney's character) but I am coming to find more than anything that the full personality is expressed as much with their wardrobe as with the lines they speak.
> 
> That being said I don't think it's as much a fat girl thing as it is a characterization thing. Lauren , as a character, would not wear things that are totally fashionable etc because her character would not give a rip about those things. In contrast Mercedes always looks the fashion part because to her character fashion is extremely important.



I would agree with that to a point.

In every day life, yes. But fashionable is one thing, but looking the same as everyone else in the group is another. It singles her out to have her arms covered when everyone else doesn't and looks a little clunky. In competition, it's a calculated decision to have her in sleeves, when everyone else is sleeveless.

But whose decision... Ryan Murphy (Show's creator in case people don't know) , the costume designer or Ashley herself...we do not know.


----------



## 1love_emily (Jun 1, 2011)

You know what would throw everybody off for next season?

Jesse and Quinn..... both characters are one dimensional, so combine them both together and WHAM you have an actual character.

And why hasn't this board been ON FIRE after the end of the season finale?

SAM AND MERCEDES?!?!?! hello!  I support their relationship 10000000004953748934587434857890498784039587458349085449093584393%


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 1, 2011)

1love_emily said:


> You know what would throw everybody off for next season?
> 
> Jesse and Quinn..... both characters are one dimensional, so combine them both together and WHAM you have an actual character.
> 
> ...



You are funny!!!! an actual character... Hmmm Jesse and Quinn together. Now that is a provocative idea. They could be the new evil to Sue's softer side.:bow:

I LOVE LOVE LOVE Samcedes!!!! I can't wait to see how they develop this relationship next season!


----------



## hiddenexposure (Jun 1, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> I would agree with that to a point.
> 
> In every day life, yes. But fashionable is one thing, but looking the same as everyone else in the group is another. It singles her out to have her arms covered when everyone else doesn't and looks a little clunky. In competition, it's a calculated decision to have her in sleeves, when everyone else is sleeveless.
> 
> But whose decision... Ryan Murphy (Show's creator in case people don't know) , the costume designer or Ashley herself...we do not know.



I can see that as well. I was thinking back to her appearances first season and she always wore this hodge podge of punky brewster style apparel and so i never thought her fashionable or that she really cared about what she wore. Also in looking at photos I have noticed that Ashley Fink seems to consistently appear in outfits with sleeves. I think she may collaborate with the designer about those outfits and has expressed concern about going sleeveless 

Which makes me wonder, why is the addition or absence of sleeves make for a more or less body positive person. I wonder this because I know that I am still on the fence about baring my arms, not because of their size per say but because of deep stretch marks and some excess skin.


----------



## mszwebs (Jun 1, 2011)

hiddenexposure said:


> I can see that as well. I was thinking back to her appearances first season and she always wore this hodge podge of punky brewster style apparel and so i never thought her fashionable or that she really cared about what she wore. Also in looking at photos I have noticed that Ashley Fink seems to consistently appear in outfits with sleeves. I think she may collaborate with the designer about those outfits and has expressed concern about going sleeveless
> 
> Which makes me wonder, why is the addition or absence of sleeves make for a more or less body positive person. I wonder this because I know that I am still on the fence about baring my arms, not because of their size per say but because of deep stretch marks and some excess skin.



It's not about body positive or negative. It's about personal comfort. If you're more comfortable with them covered, don't not wear them just to make a point.

As far as Ashley goes, I tend to agree. I have seen her arms covered irl (so to speak) and I am pretty sure that she plays a part in that decision.

OR, they make the decision based on what they see her wear.


----------



## Donna (Jun 7, 2011)

I used to think there was nothing cuter related to Glee than Mark Salling and Ashley Fink. Than Darren Criss shared this link on his Twitter and I fell in love. In Love. I want my own mini-Warbler.


----------



## Redhotphatgirl (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks donna im a gleek that was too cute


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 7, 2011)

Well, you already know how I feel about this, Donna! So darn cute it hurts!!!! :wubu:


----------



## 1love_emily (Jun 10, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> It's not about body positive or negative. It's about personal comfort. If you're more comfortable with them covered, don't not wear them just to make a point.
> 
> As far as Ashley goes, I tend to agree. I have seen her arms covered irl (so to speak) and I am pretty sure that she plays a part in that decision.
> 
> OR, they make the decision based on what they see her wear.



It bugs me though! I understand that it may be a personal comfort thing.... but then I feel like Fink should try to develop the confidence that Amber Reilly (Mercedes) has. She's a big girl, and she doesn't wear the cover-ups


----------



## shinyapple (Jun 10, 2011)

1love_emily said:


> It bugs me though! I understand that it may be a personal comfort thing.... but then I feel like Fink should try to develop the confidence that Amber Reilly (Mercedes) has. She's a big girl, and she doesn't wear the cover-ups



I understand the frustration you seem to be having with the wardrobe choices, but it's important to remember that everyone's comfort level is different. It may not even be a size related issue, but merely one of modesty or a matter of simple preference. I've gone sleeveless before, but my upper arms get cold easily and therefore...I prefer a sleeve.

It's easy to assign emotional value to an experience we feel we can relate closely to as fat women, but it's such an individual process when it comes to self acceptance. Being a figure in the media shouldn't change the fact that everyone comes to their own choice of what's best for them in their own time.


----------



## hiddenexposure (Jun 10, 2011)

shinyapple said:


> I understand the frustration you seem to be having with the wardrobe choices, but it's important to remember that everyone's comfort level is different. It may not even be a size related issue, but merely one of modesty or a matter of simple preference. I've gone sleeveless before, but my upper arms get cold easily and therefore...I prefer a sleeve.
> 
> It's easy to assign emotional value to an experience we feel we can relate closely to as fat women, but it's such an individual process when it comes to self acceptance. Being a figure in the media shouldn't change the fact that everyone comes to their own choice of what's best for them in their own time.



This! A thousand times this!


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 14, 2011)

Soooo? Did anyone watch _The Glee Project_? 

Thoughts?


----------



## mszwebs (Jun 17, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> Soooo? Did anyone watch _The Glee Project_?
> 
> Thoughts?



That Emily chick ( I think that's her name) makes me want to pull my eyelashes out.


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 17, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> That Emily chick ( I think that's her name) makes me want to pull my eyelashes out.



Refresh my memory...which one is she?


----------



## mszwebs (Jun 17, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> Refresh my memory...which one is she?



Pretty sure she's the one who declared herself to be "Most likely to be the best swim suit model" or some such crap. The one who flirted with Darren Criss and made everyone on the show - and in the audience - uncomfortable.


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 18, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> Pretty sure she's the one who declared herself to be "Most likely to be the best swim suit model" or some such crap. The one who flirted with Darren Criss and made everyone on the show - and in the audience - uncomfortable.



Oh God yes! I am done with her already!!!!!


----------



## Donna (Jun 19, 2011)

Emily and Lyndsay need to go home...sooner, rather than later. Emily's trying too hard (she's trying to "be" Santana IMHO) and Lyndsay seems to be full of herself as well. And the kid with the dreds (Samuel?) is talented as hell, but he looks way too old to be in high school. 

I was glad they axed Bryce...don't like him either. 

I do like Cameron, Damien, McKynleigh and Hannah. Cameron is my favorite to win, even if he is the illegitmate love child of Buddy Holly and Chord Overstreet.

What I liked about the first episode and I hope they continue is the way the judges gave constructive feedback. It wasn't vicious as these types of shows can be. Damien butchered "Jessie's Girl" so badly, but he was so cute about it and they recognized and praised him for it. 

Looking forward to the new episode tonight...I think I read that Dot Marie Jones is the guest mentor/judge.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm rooting for Damien. He's Irish, he's cute, he's talented, and that accent...purrrr. I was kinda sorry to see Emily go. She was growing on me. Lindsay...not so much. I think she's young and full of herself. She might evolve into a less "it's all about me" person as she matures but right now she could go.

*My Lists *(yes, I like lists)...
*Not going to win:* 
Alex...He's Kurt only black. Been there, done that. I think it will work against him despite his talent.

Hannah...Personally, I like her. She's one of my faves but I don't see her making it for the same reasons as the Alex. Been there, done that. 

Samuel...I don't know what they could do with him. He's talented but he hasn't wowed yet.

Lindsay...Just no. Unless she's the next one-dimensional cheerleader type like Quinn I just don't see her being an "outcast" like the other Glee members.

*Might make it:*
Matheus...They seem to like him. I don't but I can't deny he's talented. He looks something like Artie. Maybe Artie's got a younger brother? 

McKynleigh...She's lovely. Her voice is one of my favorites. There is not a lot of depth right now but I think there might be. I'm rooting for her. 

Marissa...She's my wild card. One minute I like her, the next I think she's slightly shady. It all remains to be seen with Marissa for me.

*In it to win it:*
Cameron...Talented, unique style, seemingly well adjusted, just plain old likable. I think he makes it final three at the very least. When the judges like you enough to give you a second chance...they really wanna see you again. 

Damien...I know he keeps landing in the bottom but I think the underdog factor will work for him. Plus, there is just so much they could do with Damien (exchange student, heartthrob, outcast, nerd, nemesis). What can I say? He's my fave.


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 29, 2011)

Donna said:


> Emily and Lyndsay need to go home...sooner, rather than later. Emily's trying too hard (she's trying to "be" Santana IMHO) and Lyndsay seems to be full of herself as well. And the kid with the dreds (Samuel?) is talented as hell, but he looks way too old to be in high school. Agreed... Lyndsay is way too full of herself. I think she is grating on the judges nerves as well as the other contestants' nerves. And Agreed on Samuel too. Just too old and no personality...flat...
> I was glad they axed Bryce...don't like him either.  Eh...I couldn't care less...he had that much impact on me...I do like Cameron, Damien, McKynleigh and Hannah. Cameron is my favorite to win, even if he is the illegitmate love child of Buddy Holly and Chord Overstreet. Funny!
> 
> What I liked about the first episode and I hope they continue is the way the judges gave constructive feedback. It wasn't vicious as these types of shows can be. Damien butchered "Jessie's Girl" so badly, but he was so cute about it and they recognized and praised him for it. Yep, I like this too.
> ...





NancyGirl74 said:


> I'm rooting for Damien. He's Irish, he's cute, he's talented, and that accent...purrrr. I was kinda sorry to see Emily go. She was growing on me. Lindsay...not so much. I think she's young and full of herself. She might evolve into a less "it's all about me" person as she matures but right now she could go. Eh, Damien bugs me...I think he is a little full of himself...I didn't like Emily except for this last episode...she was actually endearing...
> 
> *My Lists *(yes, I like lists)...
> *Not going to win:*
> ...


----------



## hiddenexposure (Jul 1, 2011)

So I read this today... 

http://www.deadline.com/2011/07/glee-shake-up-darren-criss-and-harry-shum-jr-in-chord-overstreet-out/

Makes me wonder where the Samcedes story line is going... who wants to take bets that it ended over the summer.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 2, 2011)

hiddenexposure said:


> So I read this today...
> 
> http://www.deadline.com/2011/07/glee-shake-up-darren-criss-and-harry-shum-jr-in-chord-overstreet-out/
> 
> Makes me wonder where the Samcedes story line is going... who wants to take bets that it ended over the summer.



Ugh...I'm more upset about Ashley Fink. Damn Ryan Murphy..he better not screw this up.


----------



## hiddenexposure (Jul 3, 2011)

What about Ashley?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 3, 2011)

hiddenexposure said:


> What about Ashley?



The article says that they are scaling back her part. I just don't want the Lauren/Puck relationship to disappear too.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 3, 2011)

I feel a predictions list coming on...


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 3, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I feel a predictions list coming on...



:bow:Oh yeah! Another Nancy list! Can't wait!:bow:


----------



## Paquito (Jul 8, 2011)

This is what Jenna sounds like when she's not crying in the middle of a solo.

Make You Feel My Love

Let It Be


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 9, 2011)

This is what happens when you don't have a life....

Predictions for the upcoming Glee season:

*Rachel/Finn*...This season will be about "will they stay together" There will be togetherness and break up-ness but ultimately...I think she goes. I think she goes and he follows...and if they remain a "forever couple" will be left up to the imaginations of the audience.

*Rachel*...Her Mom comes back into the picture for a while. We meet "the dads." Jesse stays in the picture, ever lurking. 

*Finn*...Has "what will I do for the rest of my life issues." Finally finds closure with Quinn. 

*Jesse*...Becomes a Vocal Adrenaline coach. Expresses his real feelings for Rachel. Leaves to head up the newest boyband in the end.

*Quinn*...I have no idea. I'd like for her to grow up a bit, maybe express some regret for being a cheater and a bitch instead of whining about how she should have more because she's popular. Maybe a little heart break over giving up her child (which the writers dropped big time) especially if Rachel's Mom comes back for a bit.

*Mike and Tina*...They stay together and continue to be adorable. Perhaps some drama with Goth Girl Tina vs. Popular Jock Mike but other than that they seem solid. Oh...and Tina finally gets a solo that she FINISHES and rocks it.

*Britney/Santana/Artie*...Brit and Artie all the way. 

*Santana*...I don't know where the Brit/Artie thing leaves Santana but I think there will be a lot about her lesbian/bi/straight status and where she is ultimately.

*Kurt/Blaine/Karofsky*...It's Blaine and Kurt all the way...However, there will be a major and heartbreaking break up with a Karofsky romantic twist. It will be brief "twist" but it will shake the viewers to the core.

*Puckerman/Zizes*...I don't see it lasting. I'm not sure how it ends but my hope is that if it has to happen they remain awesome friends.

*Zizes*...I hope I'm wrong but I see her becoming the queen of the funny one-liner and not much more. I really, really, really hope I'm wrong about that.

*Puck*...Gets into some major trouble. Growing up ensues. Maybe some baby drama in which he gets to meet his daughter, Beth. At least, I hope so.

*Sue*...She's back on top. Other than that I don't know what becomes of her. I think they made a big oops killing off Sue's sister.

*Mercedes/Sam*...It doesn't last. There _might_ be an interractial storyline but I don't hold out hope for too much with Sam involved. 

*Sam*...Eh, poor Sam gets regulated to background noise. 

*Mercedes*...I just don't know. She could go any which way. I just don't want her regulated to background noise too. 

*Mr. Shoo/Emma*...Eh, I don't care.

*Mr. Shoo*...I was kinda hoping that his sceming ex had gotten pregnant when they hooked up while he was sick in season two. That didn't happen. I don't know what happens on that front but she's not out of the picture. Neither is April Rhodes. She might be back with some anger. He did abandon her Broadway show for Glee after all. 


*Bottom line...*Rachel goes to NY, Finn follows. Puck and Lauren are no more but that "bff friendship" that has been lacking comes about in the end. Quinn stays Quinn. Britney goes to college. Santana and Artie follow. Mike and Tina marry young and their babies are in fact Asian. Kurt and Blaine head to Hollywood or NYC together. Mercedes starts a community choir and goes on to win The Voice.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 24, 2011)

According to the Glee Comic-Con panel, Chord declined the offer to return to Glee as a guest star. No more Sam. Mercedes gets a new "big bubba type" boyfriend over summer.


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 24, 2011)

Paquito said:


> According to the Glee Comic-Con panel, Chord declined the offer to return to Glee as a guest star. No more Sam. Mercedes gets a new "big bubba type" boyfriend over summer.



No Samcedes???? I am not sure how I feel about this!


----------



## hiddenexposure (Jul 25, 2011)

There was also some speculation that whoever wins the Glee singing contest thingy would have a role on the show and that role would be as a love interest for Mercedes. 

From what I read earlier about Chord he found out through and article that they were scaling back his role. It was not that he quit, he was kind of fired.


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 25, 2011)

hiddenexposure said:


> There was also some speculation that whoever wins the Glee singing contest thingy would have a role on the show and that role would be as a love interest for Mercedes.
> 
> From what I read earlier about Chord he found out through and article that they were scaling back his role. It was not that he quit, he was kind of fired.



I have to think that there is more to this story than we are privvy to...like he is a diva and wore out his welcome or something...Hmmm...


----------



## Paquito (Jul 25, 2011)

From what people have gathered, RIB declined to make Chord a regular, and offered him a 10-episode deal instead. Chord declined due to other projects.

This sounds similar to what they did with Dijon (Matt Rutherford).


----------



## hiddenexposure (Jul 25, 2011)

I was reading an article on ONTD and someone brought up how Chord's story line changed due to internet pressure in the beginning. If memory serves he was supposed to be the love interest for Kurt before Blaine. The writers did assure that Mercedes will have a love interest come the beginning of the season. I really have a feeling it might be the winner of the Glee project if it's a guy. They also said that Lea Michelle, Cory Monteith and Quinn (cannot remember her name) are graduating this year but that does not mean they are off the show. They said that Tina is still a junior along with a couple of other characters. The season after this (should they be renewed) may deal with that transition of those three characters going from high school to college. They also said that you get to see Mike's family this season. No info on seeing Rachel's dad's


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 25, 2011)

hiddenexposure said:


> I was reading an article on ONTD and someone brought up how Chord's story line changed due to internet pressure in the beginning. If memory serves he was supposed to be the love interest for Kurt before Blaine. The writers did assure that Mercedes will have a love interest come the beginning of the season. I really have a feeling it might be the winner of the Glee project if it's a guy. They also said that Lea Michelle, Cory Monteith and Quinn (cannot remember her name) are graduating this year but that does not mean they are off the show. They said that Tina is still a junior along with a couple of other characters. The season after this (should they be renewed) may deal with that transition of those three characters going from high school to college. They also said that you get to see Mike's family this season. No info on seeing Rachel's dad's



So, I am watching the Glee Project. The guy with the dreads is the only one that I maybe, just maybe, could see Mercedes with and that's a longshot! I just don't see anyone on there who would be a love interest for her. Huh, hmmm...

On that subject, I don't see anyone on there who would really become a seemless addition to the current ensemble. I like several people on the Glee Project, but I just am not feelin anyone for a long term role. Is anyone else feeling the same way?

OK...who was Dijon? I'm not remembering this person/character at all. Thanks.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 25, 2011)

Matt Rutherford. Black football player from Season One. He and Mike were always in the background. He got two or three lines the entire season. And then the producers told the actor that they would be elevating Mike's role on the show, but not his.


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 26, 2011)

Paquito said:


> Matt Rutherford. Black football player from Season One. He and Mike were always in the background. He got two or three lines the entire season. And then the producers told the actor that they would be elevating Mike's role on the show, but not his.



oh my gosh! I totally forgot about him! Thanks for explaining!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 26, 2011)

I agree about the Glee Project kids. None of them would work as Mercedes boyfriend. I also don't see too many of them turning into long term character's...Well, maybe Damien and/or Cameron but I don't see Cameron making it to the end at this point, although I did before. If Damien wins (like I hope he will) he might work as long term but I don't see him as anyone's love interest. At least not with any of the current characters.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 26, 2011)

Actually, Rachel, Finn and Kurt are graduating this year.

Also, part of the reason that Sam became a bigger part of the show was because of the positive feedback from fan blogs. That is also why alot of fans felt that the show was not as consistent. The writers were trying to please the fans whom changed their minds quite often.

They are stating that they are not going to do that anymore. Ryan Murphy is committed to making this show last, and if so, he needs to add new characters every year and let some of them graduate. That is what would happen in real life.

I think I will miss Kurt the most because I loved most of his story and his Dad.

The recipe will still be the same. A great concept, good writing, singing and dancing and Jane Lynch.

I will still be watching, plus we have a whole season to gradually see changes.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 26, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I agree about the Glee Project kids. None of them would work as Mercedes boyfriend. I also don't see too many of them turning into long term character's...Well, maybe Damien and/or Cameron but I don't see Cameron making it to the end at this point, although I did before. If Damien wins (like I hope he will) he might work as long term but I don't see him as anyone's love interest. At least not with any of the current characters.



I'm rooting for Damien too! Cameron is my second choice. Actually, I wish several of them could join the cast - I like them!


----------



## Donna (Jul 26, 2011)

Didn't Ryan Murphy and Robert Ullrich say that even though there will only be one winner of the GP, that we may see more than one of the contestants on Glee? I hope so. I'm pulling for Hannah to win; she is too cute for words. But I also like Cameron and Damien as well. 

Once they start filming Season Three (I have to think it will be soon??) we should start seeing more spoilers and leaks. I think I am going to host a season premiere party...serve slushies and taffy (and maybe grapes with little towels to clean them off individually like Emma does.)


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 26, 2011)

Donna said:


> Didn't Ryan Murphy and Robert Ullrich say that even though there will only be one winner of the GP, that we may see more than one of the contestants on Glee? I hope so. I'm pulling for Hannah to win; she is too cute for words. But I also like Cameron and Damien as well.
> 
> Once they start filming Season Three (I have to think it will be soon??) we should start seeing more spoilers and leaks. I think I am going to host a season premiere party...serve slushies and taffy (and maybe grapes with little towels to clean them off individually like Emma does.)



I love it, Donna! Can I come over? 

I may just steal your idea!


----------



## mszwebs (Jul 30, 2011)

The full video for Teenage Dream on this week's TGP Sexuality episode.

I honestly don't know how I feel about Hannah and Cameron in this video. I laughed out loud, but I don't think that was the intended result...I almost felt uncomfortable.

Hannah, however is TOTALLY GORGEOUS in this video.


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 30, 2011)

OMG! Thank you for sharing this! Do you realize how many FA's are going to go, "Schwinnnng!" over this video? LOL


----------



## mszwebs (Jul 30, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> OMG! Thank you for sharing this! Do you realize how many FA's are going to go, "Schwinnnng!" over this video? LOL



I know lol. I felt like I was watching a couples clips4sale feeder video lol.

Glee really needs to back the truck up when it comes to big girls and food. I love this show, but between Mercedes and her Tots and Lauren and her demands for candy... Adding whip cream Hannah to the mix is almost too much.

On a side note, Mark Salling and Ashley Fink are the mentors this week.


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 30, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> Glee really needs to back the truck up when it comes to big girls and food. I love this show, but between Mercedes and her Tots and Lauren and her demands for candy... Adding whip cream Hannah to the mix is almost too much.



I totally agree! It is a bit stereotypical, don't you think? I am a bit surprised that they would pander to this stereotype so much since they seem to be more sensitive than that!


----------



## Paquito (Jul 31, 2011)

In general though it played out really oddly. Like a chocolate smear, throwing flour at each other, that's fine. But didn't Cameron spray whipped cream on her chest? And it looked like some kind of food avalanche fell on them. It would've looked fucking weird with any combination.


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 31, 2011)

Paquito said:


> In general though it played out really oddly. Like a chocolate smear, throwing flour at each other, that's fine. But didn't Cameron spray whipped cream on her chest? And it looked like some kind of food avalanche fell on them. It would've looked fucking weird with any combination.



OK, Paquito...but you have to admit when one reads your post and then reads your signature line it is a tad bit funny!!!!


----------



## hiddenexposure (Jul 31, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> The full video for Teenage Dream on this week's TGP Sexuality episode.
> 
> I honestly don't know how I feel about Hannah and Cameron in this video. I laughed out loud, but I don't think that was the intended result...I almost felt uncomfortable.
> 
> Hannah, however is TOTALLY GORGEOUS in this video.



Agreed about Hannah and I was uncomfortable. one of those couples looked hella awkward


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 31, 2011)

hiddenexposure said:


> Agreed about Hannah and I was uncomfortable. one of those couples looked hella awkward



Yeah, but which one? 
I wasn't feeling the Alex/Samuel thing and I wasn't really feeling the Hanna/Cameron thing either. I do think that Damien/??? have some chemistry, though. I can never remember her name! :doh:


----------



## Paquito (Jul 31, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> OK, Paquito...but you have to admit when one reads your post and then reads your signature line it is a tad bit funny!!!!



Hahahaha well played. I'm just sayin, he didn't even lick the whipped cream off or anything. And it literally looked like they dumped a bunch of food on them.

The entire video sucks anyway.


----------



## hiddenexposure (Jul 31, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> Yeah, but which one?
> I wasn't feeling the Alex/Samuel thing and I wasn't really feeling the Hanna/Cameron thing either. I do think that Damien/??? have some chemistry, though. I can never remember her name! :doh:



Yeah generic cheerleader and generic football player looked like they could get it on at any moment.. all the others... they looked like they were being paid to get it on.


----------



## mszwebs (Jul 31, 2011)

Had he licked the whip cream off, and it NOT gone to the point of clearly trying to suffocate her by spraying an excessive amount whipped cream into her mouth...I would have been fine, lol. That would have been hot.

HOWEVER. the whipped cream in the mouth thing, and even worse... Hannah dumping a glass of milk over his shoulder while he shakes his head like an Herbal Essences commercial...ridiculous.

Sam was good. He looked believable. Alex looked AWKWARD.

Damian and Lindsay...He smouldered and sounded good. She sounded good, but for me, was just "there" and looked pretty.

She was a dark haired Quinn, with a Rachel Berry-esque voice, but without Dianna Agron's ability to emote and be believeable.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 31, 2011)

Just watched it...

_Cameron and Hannah..._Yeah, the food thing went from cute to over the top real quick. Maybe because I'm a member of Dims but...skinny guy + fat girl + stuffing food in her face = feeder fantasy and not so much sexy time for the average joe. However, I thought Hannah was very sexy. The looks she gave Cameron were very smolder-y. Cameron is just adorable but being sexy doesn't come too easy for him. Still, I thought he was more than passable. 

_Alex and Sam..._Sam just smolders anyway. I think he did very well. He has a sexy vibe and (whether he is or isn't) was very plausible as Alex's gay love interest. Alex...eh he just seemed awkward. He was the flirty, shy girl to Sam's seductive hunter. It didn't work for me. Here's a question. Why do all the straight guys (assuming they are straight) have to play Alex's gay partners? In all fairness shouldn't Alex have to play straight once in a while? Now there would be an acting challenge.

_Damian and Lindsay..._They looked good but they were eh. He's too cute and shy still. That sexy side is there but he needs to let it loose. I mean that boy should work those blue eyes and deep voice. JUST WORK IT DAMIAN! Free the sexual beast within! (I'm ok) Lindsay leaves me cold. I think she does "seductress" very well but there is something bland about her. The power of her voice and her arrogance doesn't match with what I see on screen. She's merely OK to me...good, not great.


----------



## mszwebs (Jul 31, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Just watched it...
> 
> _Cameron and Hannah..._Yeah, the food thing went from cute to over the top real quick. Maybe because I'm a member of Dims but...skinny guy + fat girl + stuffing food in her face = feeder fantasy and not so much sexy time for the average joe. However, I thought Hannah was very sexy. The looks she gave Cameron were very smolder-y. Cameron is just adorable but being sexy doesn't come too easy for him. Still, I thought he was more than passable.



I think they did the best they could with the weirdness (for the average Joe, anyway) that they were given.



> _Alex and Sam..._Sam just smolders anyway. I think he did very well. He has a sexy vibe and (whether he is or isn't) was very plausible as Alex's gay love interest. Alex...eh he just seemed awkward. He was the flirty, shy girl to Sam's seductive hunter. It didn't work for me. Here's a question. Why do all the straight guys (assuming they are straight) have to play Alex's gay partners? In all fairness shouldn't Alex have to play straight once in a while? Now there would be an acting challenge.



I AGREE 100%. 



> _Damian and Lindsay..._They looked good but they were eh. He's too cute and shy still. That sexy side is there but he needs to let it loose. I mean that boy should work those blue eyes and deep voice. JUST WORK IT DAMIAN! Free the sexual beast within! (I'm ok) Lindsay leaves me cold. I think she does "seductress" very well but there is something bland about her. The power of her voice and her arrogance doesn't match with what I see on screen. She's merely OK to me...good, not great.



I think he was way better than she was. She was there to be a pretty girl with a good voice, but there was 'nothing' there.


----------



## deadly-spaghetti-o (Aug 1, 2011)

I do love Glee indeed... I'm watching episodes online right now.

Just finished the singing duet episode and now onto the next!

I just can't get enough...


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 1, 2011)

deadly-spaghetti-o said:


> I do love Glee indeed... I'm watching episodes online right now.
> 
> Just finished the singing duet episode and now onto the next!
> 
> I just can't get enough...



Welcome to the Gleek Club, deadly! LOL Be careful, it is addicting!!!!!


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 8, 2011)

OK...I'll be careful not to give anything away...just finished watching bGlee Project. 

THEY GOT THIS ONE WRONG, WRONG, I TELL YOU!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 9, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> OK...I'll be careful not to give anything away...just finished watching bGlee Project.
> 
> THEY GOT THIS ONE WRONG, WRONG, I TELL YOU!



Totally agree. I thought 2 others should have been eliminated before this person.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Aug 9, 2011)

I'M SO ANGRRRRRRRRRY! AHHHHH! 

Ugh. This makes me not want to watch it anymore. 
Spoiler Alert:

Is it just me or did anyone else want to see Damian and Hannah's love grow? You know he was feeling her. There's no way he wasn't. But I'm hoping that the phone call from Ryan is for Hannah to come back.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Aug 12, 2011)

Got caught up last night. I'm so mad I could boycott. SERIOUSLY, Ryan Murphy?!?!? It's Damian keeping me watching at this point. 

PS...I agree, Kayla. I was rooting for them as a couple too.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 13, 2011)

My take on it is that they already have 2 fat characters...

But yeah, I was sad. Second week in a row this show had me crying. Twice this week! wtf. lol

p.s. I love Damian.


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 13, 2011)

SoVerySoft said:


> My take on it is that they already have 2 fat characters...
> 
> But yeah, I was sad. Second week in a row this show had me crying. Twice this week! wtf. lol
> 
> p.s. I love Damian.



I think you are right, SVS. Bummer for Hannah.

I am still lukewarm on Damian. He is growing on me a bit, though. I certainly don't like Samuel or Lindsay. Alex is just a diva. I don't think they will want to deal with him.


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 13, 2011)

SoVerySoft said:


> *My take on it is that they already have 2 fat characters...*
> 
> But yeah, I was sad. Second week in a row this show had me crying. Twice this week! wtf. lol
> 
> p.s. I love Damian.



I don't know. I think that if Hannah would have a better voice and OWN who she is, she'd still be there.

Don't get me wrong. I loved her and I wanted her to win.

But her voice just doesn't compare to any of the other 4 and she was audibly struggling singing Back to December. There was no strength behind the sound. And Ryan Murphy is right. She doesn't have the confidence in herself yet and she doesn't see what everyone else sees.

Ryan Murphy wanted to keep her, but her B3 performance just didn't cut it.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Aug 13, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> I don't know. I think that if Hannah would have a better voice and OWN who she is, she'd still be there.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I loved her and I wanted her to win.
> 
> ...



I agree with some of this. Her voice is not as strong as the others. However, she is much warmer and more personable than Alex, Sam, and Lindsay. She also holds her own as an actress. In all the videos they've done your eyes go to her. Confidence can be built over time and her voice can be trained. Plus, not all the voices on Glee are Lia Michele (I know I spelled that wrong) quality. I have a theory about this show. It involves Damian....and a vast reality TV conspiracy. DUN DUN DUUUUN!


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 13, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I agree with some of this. Her voice is not as strong as the others. However, she is much warmer and more personable than Alex, Sam, and Lindsay. She also holds her own as an actress. In all the videos they've done your eyes go to her. Confidence can be built over time and her voice can be trained. Plus, not all the voices on Glee are Lia Michele (I know I spelled that wrong) quality. I have a theory about this show. It involves Damian....and a vast reality TV conspiracy. DUN DUN DUUUUN!



But she's not going on the show as her warm, personable self.

She's going on as an actress in a musical.

She can act, absolutely, and better than anyone else (as far as I can tell anyway) but her voice is not as good as ANYONE on that show.

Yes, she can be trained but it's for a 7 story arc, and they're already filming the season. You have to be ready to go right away, and she's not.

Vocally, Hannah was the weakest link. In a musical, that's not something you want to be.


----------



## Donna (Aug 14, 2011)

I finally got caught up today on the Glee Project thanks to my old friend Hulu. I am sooooooo very not happy with the judges right now. 

From what I have read, we may see more than just the winner of the GP on the show. So I have hope that perhaps Ryan will bring Hannah in for something. I also think that perhaps we will see more of Cameron...he's too talented to simply disappear. I wouldn't be surprised if he hasn't already signed a recording contract with one of the Christian labels. 

If they send Damien home tonight, I am done with the whole thing. 

When does Season Three start?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 15, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> ...Yes, she can be trained but it's for a 7 story arc, and they're already filming the season. You have to be ready to go right away, and she's not...



I don't know for sure but I would guess The Glee Project was filmed months ago.


----------



## Jeeshcristina (Aug 15, 2011)

Is the Glee Project really good?! I'm too scared to watch it, but I'm having Glee withdraws, so it may be in my best interest to give it some air time.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 15, 2011)

Cried again. 3rd wk in a row.

SUCH A SAP!


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 15, 2011)

Jeeshcristina said:


> Is the Glee Project really good?! I'm too scared to watch it, but I'm having Glee withdraws, so it may be in my best interest to give it some air time.



It is pretty good. The last show is on Sunday coming up.


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 15, 2011)

SoVerySoft said:


> I don't know for sure but I would guess The Glee Project was filmed months ago.



lol You are correct. It was filmed 4 months ago.

However, Hannah just isn't as good as the rest of the contestants vocally. She's just not. And she's not as good of a dancer. Her personality can only carry her so far, because she'd be acting.

Even with 4 months of lessons, I don't think that she'd be at the level of the rest of the Glee cast.

Ryan Murphy selected her to be on that show, KNOWING that he already had Ashley Fink and Amber Riley. If he wasn't willing to put her on the show, she wouldn't have been on TGP.

I just honestly feel that in the end, she was out shined.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 16, 2011)

I agree about her being the weakest, musically. But (and this is one of my major beefs with The Glee Project), Glee isn't just about music. I feel that musical and acting ability are equally important for the show. And in the little bit of acting we've seen, Hannah was definitely the best.


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 16, 2011)

Paquito said:


> I agree about her being the weakest, musically. But (and this is one of my major beefs with The Glee Project), Glee isn't just about music. I feel that musical and acting ability are equally important for the show. And in the little bit of acting we've seen, Hannah was definitely the best.



I guess it depends on the story arc. Since we don't know what the story is, we can't argue about what they need lol.

Let's revisit this conversation in like 3 months lol.

(on a side note, they don't actually give them "acting" challenges. They're only asking them to act through song. I think they need to change up the format next time.)


----------



## Paquito (Aug 16, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> I guess it depends on the story arc. Since we don't know what the story is, we can't argue about what they need lol.
> 
> Let's revisit this conversation in like 3 months lol.
> 
> (on a side note, they don't actually give them "acting" challenges. They're only asking them to act through song. I think they need to change up the format next time.)



True. I'd just argue that if you're going to give one of these kids a seven episode story arc, maaaaaaybe we should make sure they can actually act. 

Definitely agree with the statement in parentheses.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 16, 2011)

GLEEKS! Do this FAST before this e-mail address crashes! LOL.

They just announced you can WIN a WALK-ON ROLE on Glee! The winner will be drawn at random. Get details here:

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=271283692887123


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 16, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> GLEEKS! Do this FAST before this e-mail address crashes! LOL.
> 
> They just announced you can WIN a WALK-ON ROLE on Glee! The winner will be drawn at random. Get details here:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=271283692887123



I saw this and thought about it.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 16, 2011)

What do you have to lose? They're paying airfare and hotel.


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 17, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> What do you have to lose? They're paying airfare and hotel.



I couldn't stand around all day. Oh well. Is anyone else going to submit?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 17, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> I couldn't stand around all day. Oh well. Is anyone else going to submit?



They're publicizing this contest so widely, I think if you ask for disability accommodations so you can do it (if you win) there's no way they'd turn you down. Especially when all you need is a place to sit til they need you. That's my theory, anyway.


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 18, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> They're publicizing this contest so widely, I think if you ask for disability accommodations so you can do it (if you win) there's no way they'd turn you down. Especially when all you need is a place to sit til they need you. That's my theory, anyway.



Yeah, I am sure they would, but I'm not going for it anyway! How about you? Did you submit your name?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 18, 2011)

Heck yes.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Aug 26, 2011)

Just watched the finale last night. Since I don't want to spoil anything in case people have yet to see it I will just say...

I was shocked!...And then I was not surprised.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 26, 2011)

For the 4th week in a row, I cried!


----------



## Donna (Aug 26, 2011)

Where will you all be on Tuesday, September 20th at 8pm EST???


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 21, 2011)

Who watched?!?! What did you think? I thought it was good but slow going. I hope the season improves. My favorite part was...wait for it....Lindsay, believe it or not! I thought she was fabulous!


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 21, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Who watched?!?! What did you think? I thought it was good but slow going. I hope the season improves. My favorite part was...wait for it....Lindsay, believe it or not! I thought she was fabulous!




I did! I did! I agree with you. Linsay was great!  I loved the show overall, but it was slow going a bit.

The funniest line of all? Emma: So this is what it feels like to be turned on. Or something like that. HILARIOUS!!!!!!


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 21, 2011)

Just wanted to say that I can NOT get into this show at all, they can sing, yeah but the plot just seems to be "not there," or if it is (it seems like a show set in a school, we had a 10 minute delay in changing the channel and the acting made us start beating on the door of Pod 7 to change the channel - and it worked, it opened up with... oh i vaguely remember) its not a show i can look at. Even in Jail, the guards let us change the channel to "The Voice" singing competition when i was locked up. Im more of a Sons Of Anarchy guy, but that came on after we locked in. That, or St Johns County had "antenna TV" not Comcast like NJ did.

Now, resume enjoying "Glee." Its personally not for me. Thanks.

Oh.. there was ONE other time it was on. The scene where the fat girl and the skinny girl got into a fight, and they made it like the skinny girl tried twice to "throw" (i guess) the fat girl, fight-style, and she couldnt budge her at all, but then the fat girl "threw" the skinny girl like all the way down the hallway? Now..... i may not like the show, but that didnt seem funny. It actually seemed: Stereotypical, UN-funny, corny, AND scripted, AND acted, all at the same time. This was my impression and though i was in a uniform at the time, it is still valid. This is a second reason i cant chnage the channel fast enough when i see, or hear, "Glee."


----------



## Mathias (Sep 21, 2011)

I liked how Blaine surprised Kurt by transferring to his school and his duet with Rachel was superb as always.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm too busy thinking about Blaine's wiggling hips to make a more coherent review.


----------



## yoopergirl (Sep 21, 2011)

I was wondering why the super-perky chickie looked so familiar, but hadn't seen Glee Project in a while, so I didn't place Lindsay until you said something. And I agree, Blaine was looking pretty good...not that Puck or Mr. Schu looked too shabby. And I loved the lunchroom number.

Also, is anybody else excited to see Mercedes hooked up & happy?


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 22, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Just wanted to say that I can NOT get into this show at all, they can sing, yeah but the plot just seems to be "not there," or if it is (it seems like a show set in a school, we had a 10 minute delay in changing the channel and the acting made us start beating on the door of Pod 7 to change the channel - and it worked, it opened up with... oh i vaguely remember) its not a show i can look at. Even in Jail, the guards let us change the channel to "The Voice" singing competition when i was locked up. Im more of a Sons Of Anarchy guy, but that came on after we locked in. That, or St Johns County had "antenna TV" not Comcast like NJ did.
> 
> Now, resume enjoying "Glee." Its personally not for me. Thanks.
> 
> Oh.. there was ONE other time it was on. The scene where the fat girl and the skinny girl got into a fight, and they made it like the skinny girl tried twice to "throw" (i guess) the fat girl, fight-style, and she couldnt budge her at all, but then the fat girl "threw" the skinny girl like all the way down the hallway? Now..... i may not like the show, but that didnt seem funny. It actually seemed: Stereotypical, UN-funny, corny, AND scripted, AND acted, all at the same time. This was my impression and though i was in a uniform at the time, it is still valid. This is a second reason i cant chnage the channel fast enough when i see, or hear, "Glee."



OK. Got it. Now please don't rain on my Glee parade again. This is a happy, friendly thread. Thanks.


----------



## Jess87 (Sep 22, 2011)

I wasn't that crazy about the episode. However, Blaine's performance was great. They could have tossed a little more Carlton into the dance, though.


----------



## yoopergirl (Sep 22, 2011)

Jess87 said:


> They could have tossed a little more Carlton into the dance, though.



I was thinking the exact same thing! Every time I hear that song now, I expect to see someone breaking out into the Carlton dance.


----------



## Saoirse (Sep 22, 2011)

My bestie got me into GLee :wubu: but we only watch it together and not until each episode gets onto HuluPlus (less commercials!)

Watched the premiere last night and I thought it was decent. I hated Quinn already but now she pisses me off even more. Rachel is even more annoying too. But its nice to see Mercedes gettin frisky with her football hunk!


----------



## Donna (Sep 22, 2011)

They promised more character development this season...back to the basics I think is how Ryan Murphy termed it. I liked the show, but I am still a bit miffed that Pizes is no more. When I heard Shelby Corcoran and Beth will be returning, I figured we might see a revival of Quick. And now that she is a bad girl wanna be, I am pretty sure we will. 

How long do you all suppose Santana will be banished from New Directions? That part threw me for a loop.

Soooooo happy to see Blaine at McKinley. His character is such a sweetheart and his chemistry with Kurt is endearing....and it doesn't hurt that the boy can sing. 

Looking forward to seeing how they work Samuel and Damian into the mix. And anyone dissing Glee in this thread going forward should get Glitter Bombed. Whose with me??


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 22, 2011)

Donna said:


> They promised more character development this season...back to the basics I think is how Ryan Murphy termed it. I liked the show, but I am still a bit miffed that Pizes is no more. When I heard Shelby Corcoran and Beth will be returning, I figured we might see a revival of Quick. And now that she is a bad girl wanna be, I am pretty sure we will.
> 
> Ooooh, yes! Yes! YES!
> 
> ...



I LOVE GLEE!!!!:wubu:


----------



## Gingembre (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm not sure whether it's just because i hadn't seen an episode in a while, or because I'm feeling rather down today and it cheered me up, but I think Purple Piano Project might be my favourite Glee episode yet. I think it was the song choice, but I also love how Blaine is now in New Directions, am chuffed that Mercedes has a man and am loving that Puck has his mohawk back. :smitten:


----------



## penguin (Sep 23, 2011)

I was seriously underwhelmed by this episode. I just found it so lacklustre :huh:


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 24, 2011)

I agree Penguin.... It just seemed a bit boring..... I'm keen to see the next one as I love GLEE..... Hoping it was just a slow start.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 30, 2011)

What I am liking: The friendship between Kurt and Rachel. Glee was lacking a solid friendship couple (Brit and Santana would have worked until they decided to go girlmance). I'm liking that they are addressing the whole Beth thing. I think they just let it drop and such an event as having a baby and giving it up would not be backburnered over cheerleading captainship in my opinion. Love that they are establishing which characters are staying on for another "school year". (Hello! Blaine's a junior! Yay!). Becky. I always liked her but now...she might be the new one-liner queen.

What I don't like: Too many awesome characters. I want to see them all. I want all of them to have a major story line...and I think they are trying but in the process they are all getting lost. It's just too much. Something has become lost in the mix. The show is still good. I still love it but the shine has worn off, I think. I want the shine back. Maybe the Project Glee kids can help with that. I can't wait to see Damien!


----------



## penguin (Sep 30, 2011)

I was disappointed with this episode too. I don't know if it's their song choices or what, but it was just dull


----------



## Saoirse (Sep 30, 2011)

Yea I'm not digging the song choices.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 9, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> ...I can't wait to see Damien!



Me toooooo!


----------



## Bigtigmom (Oct 10, 2011)

Even though I was never a fan of Lindsay, I thought she did great. I can't wait to see Damian and the others. Not really liking the storyline as yet, especially since they ditched Lauren. I think they are alot of inconsistencies right now. Please Glee get it together!


----------



## penguin (Oct 11, 2011)

Is it just me, or are all the songs they've picked so far boring as all hell? I don't want to get any of the songs they've done so far. I eagerly got nearly all the songs from the first two seasons but I just don't like anything they've done this season. They've lost their mojo.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 11, 2011)

penguin said:


> Is it just me, or are all the songs they've picked so far boring as all hell? I don't want to get any of the songs they've done so far. I eagerly got nearly all the songs from the first two seasons but I just don't like anything they've done this season. They've lost their mojo.



I'm really looking forward to "Candyman." Mercedes and Santana duet is an automatic WIN.


----------



## yoopergirl (Oct 11, 2011)

Baseball? Seriously? Grrr.


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 11, 2011)

yoopergirl said:


> Baseball? Seriously? Grrr.



You are back east. I get The Simpsons. I want my GLEE!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## indigosky_ (Oct 15, 2011)

Glee = Love! I hate that we have to wait until November to watch the new episode. This season is kinda starting off slow and I hate that Lauren is gone, but can't wait for the glee project winners to be on!


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 15, 2011)

indigosky_ said:


> Glee = Love! I hate that we have to wait until November to watch the new episode. This season is kinda starting off slow and I hate that Lauren is gone, but can't wait for the glee project winners to be on!



Ditto!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 18, 2011)

I can not get into this season at all. I tried today...had several on the DVR since I'm home sick..and I just can't seem to get into the story lines at all.


----------



## Jeeshcristina (Oct 20, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> I can not get into this season at all. I tried today...had several on the DVR since I'm home sick..and I just can't seem to get into the story lines at all.



 I had a tough time too, but I just forced myself to keep watching, and now I'm drooling until the next episode!!

Keep watching!


----------



## Donna (Oct 21, 2011)

November 1st we get a new episode! And we finally get to meet Damian's new character, Rory.


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 21, 2011)

Donna said:


> November 1st we get a new episode! And we finally get to meet Damian's new character, Rory.



:bounce: Yay!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 1, 2011)

I LOVED tonight's episode! The magic is back, baby!!! :wubu:


----------



## MaryClaire (Nov 1, 2011)

I LOVE Glee. I mean love LOVE L O V E it!! BUT...I don't know how I feel about the Puck kiss at the end!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 2, 2011)

yeah, that was pretty crazy!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 2, 2011)

Thought the kiss was stupid. 

And I wasn't too impressed with Damian - and I LOVED him on the Glee Project. I hope he grows into the role and gets more comfortable. It's pretty stupid (not his fault) and I was hyper-aware of his less-than-perfect acting ability.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 2, 2011)

I've caught a couple episodes [my mom DVR's them] and I have to say, I really dislike the new season, from what I've seen. 

 (Then again, I'll admit I'm biased because Zizes was my FAVORITE.)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 2, 2011)

There is just no pleasing some of you, lol.


----------



## indy500tchr (Nov 2, 2011)

I was so glad that they started Damien...and it is hilarious that they started w/ the story line that Ryan Murphy mentioned during the Glee Project.


This episode actually made our local news talking about the laws of adoption and how seeing this episode might scare some adoptive parents.


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 8, 2011)

Ummm I love Roy. And I love that Brit thought he was a leprechaun. Too cute! I STILL think Rachel is an annoying piece of shit and I really hope Quinn comes to a grisly demise.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 8, 2011)

This episode was SO beautiful. :wubu: It made me cry, and then gave me goosebumps. I won't say more yet in case some of you haven't seen it yet.


----------



## indy500tchr (Nov 12, 2011)

Although there have been a few (and I mean a few) high points, I have been very disappointed and bored with the story lines and the music so far this season. My Gleekness is slowing dimming to bleakness


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 14, 2011)

indy500tchr said:


> Although there have been a few (and I mean a few) high points, I have been very disappointed and bored with the story lines and the music so far this season. My Gleekness is slowing dimming to bleakness



I hear you, but fan those flames! The previews for the next episode look pretty good! Hang in there!!!


----------



## Bigtigmom (Nov 14, 2011)

SoVerySoft said:


> Thought the kiss was stupid.
> 
> And I wasn't too impressed with Damian - and I LOVED him on the Glee Project. I hope he grows into the role and gets more comfortable. It's pretty stupid (not his fault) and I was hyper-aware of his less-than-perfect acting ability.



I'm not sure about the whole Teacher student relationship thing. However it may be the way to get rid of her and bring everyone back to one Glee club. 

I love Damian, the leprechaun story was kinda funky though.


----------



## vardon_grip (Nov 14, 2011)

Met Matthew Morrison and Harry Shum Jr. at an UFC after party the other night. They were very nice and accepted compliments about the show with grace.


----------



## Emma (Dec 22, 2011)

I think I'm in love with Sam :wubu:

I hated the Xmas episode. boooo!


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 2, 2012)

I didn't watch The Glee Project, so I have no opinion on this guy's personality...I don't care, to be honest (lol!)....I just came here to say that that Sam guy is hoooooot! :smitten:







He needs to get in my bed, now!


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 2, 2012)

Gingembre said:


> I didn't watch The Glee Project, so I have no opinion on this guy's personality...I don't care, to be honest (lol!)....I just came here to say that that Sam guy is hoooooot! :smitten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, if you had watched The Glee Project, you would sadly know that this actor is a good Christian boy who is seriously uncomfortable with sex. He had a hard time kissing a girl for a scene during The Project.

I thought his holier than thou attitude was a BIG turnoff! He appears to be quite taken with himself and his musical abilities. Sorry to be such a buzz kill!


----------



## Donna (Mar 3, 2012)

B, are you sure that was Samuel? I thought Cameron was the one who freaked out over kissing Lindsey? I do recall Samuel discussing his very strong religious beliefs...I think that is why Ryan Murphy is writing for him the way he is. He wasn't my favorite on the Project, but he is very talented musically. There's something about him that I find off-putting...perhaps it is the holier than though attitude you mention. I have to admit, I like him better now that he is on the show. But he is only really a peripheral character right now. Will be interested to see if I still like him if his role expands. 

The winter break is killing me and there are still six weeks left before Glee returns. The last episode "I'm On My Way" was a humdinger. So much going on (some critics have said they tried to pack too many issues into one show.) Will Quinn survive the car wreck they ended with? Will Karofsky come back to McKinley? Will Finchel really get married?

And since I am commenting on Glee, I still feel compelled to bitch about how much I miss Puck & Lauren.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 3, 2012)

BullseyeB said:


> Well, if you had watched The Glee Project, you would sadly know that this actor is a good Christian boy who is seriously uncomfortable with sex. He had a hard time kissing a girl for a scene during The Project.
> 
> I thought his holier than thou attitude was a BIG turnoff! He appears to be quite taken with himself and his musical abilities. Sorry to be such a buzz kill!



That was Cameron (however you spell it) who ended up leaving the show due to his level of uncomfortableness. This guy (whose name I can't remember) had no trouble kissing anyone...not even a guy. At one point he did mention that he wasn't sure how his deeply religious family would feel about him kissing a guy. An issue he addressed at judging. Yes, he too is very religious but much more open-minded than the sweet, talented but conservative Cameron.

On Glee as a whole. The show is slipping away from me. There are still moments of wonderfulness but they are fewer and further in between. It has become overly sappy and the nastiness from Santana (who gets waaay too much face time) is no longer funny. And what the hell did they do to Sue?!?!? I knew that when they "killed off" her sister her character would go down the tubes. I just knew it!

Things I Hate Now:
1. Santana ~ just ugh. She's lost all likableness in my eyes
2. Who the fuck is this Aspergers chick and what the fuck is her point? They took away Zicese (sp?) and gave us her? That was just dumb.
3. Sue ~ see above
4. The "we're-the-fun-underdog-show-about-the-underdogs" vibe has been lost in the new and sadly unfortunate "We're-trying-for-an-Emmy-by-being-overly-PC" vibe
5. Finn's Dad. Did they really need to go there? 

This I Like:
1. Becky
2. The Dads (so far)
3. Finn & Rachel ~ I still love them together
4. Sam and Mercedes
5. Some of the music still rocks

This is a halfhearted list at best. *Sigh* I'm just struggling with Glee disappointment issues.


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 3, 2012)

OK, you all are right. I mixed the two together. I don't like Samuel. His attitude stinks and he thinks he is hot shit. Blech...spitttooooeyyyy!!!

I am wondering if Sue will find out she is not pregnant, that she has hit menopause (a la Ma on Little House on the Prairie) and go into a nastier than ever tail spin! That's kind of what I am rooting for...

I really like the Sam and Mercedes storyline.

Finn and Rachel are OK...pretty immature...But, I love the Dads! Cracking me up!

I love Kurt's dad!!!!!!!!! Can't say enough about him! Did I say I love Kurt's dad???? Because I do, love hime, you know?

I miss Puck and Lauren too. 

Not happy about Santana's new nastier attitude either. I hope they dial her back a bit.

Do not like the new Asperger chick at all...she grates on me.

What a waste to have the Irish kid...can't think of his name right now. He is so hard to understand, that they aren't giving him any lines. I predicted that they would have a hard time making a full character for him.

I am soooo waiting for the black kid from The Project to show up!

OK. That's enough for now. I miss Glee too.


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 3, 2012)

BullseyeB said:


> What a waste to have the Irish kid...can't think of his name right now. He is so hard to understand, that they aren't giving him any lines.



LOL, really? People find him difficult to understand??


----------



## Saoirse (Mar 3, 2012)

Gingembre said:


> LOL, really? People find him difficult to understand??



I understand him just fine. He's totally adorable too! Irish boy needs more scenes! Actually they could get rid of most of the cast, keep Irish boy, Brit and Artie and I would be 100x happier with the show.

and I know this is harsh but... I HOPE QUINN IS DEAD.


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 3, 2012)

Saoirse said:


> and I know this is harsh but... I HOPE QUINN IS DEAD.



Uh...yeah...

Why so angry with Quinn?


----------



## Saoirse (Mar 3, 2012)

BullseyeB said:


> Uh...yeah...
> 
> Why so angry with Quinn?



She's an annoying twat with ugly hair.


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 3, 2012)

Saoirse said:


> She's an annoying twat with ugly hair.



LOL But how do you _really_ feel?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 4, 2012)

Quinn has become pointless. She had more "meaning" when she was the cookie-cutter pretty mean girl in the first season. Since she had the baby she's just...pointless. There is no other word. The car accident thing will likely not change that. I kinda hope she's dead too...If only to give her a point. 

(Disclaimer: I do not want the actress to lose her job. I have no issue with Quinn's portrayer or her portrayal, just the character herself, her storyline, how she is written, and lack of purpose)

Damian? Love him! Rory? Not so much. Yet another character who has no point and an actor who is under used. Damian is not the best actor but he's ok and he's charming. His voice is so under used (like Tina) it truly is a shame. 

Glee is just missing the boat for me...and it honestly bums me out because I love it so. Come back, old Glee! Come back!


----------



## MaryClaire (Mar 4, 2012)

I kind of agree with wanting Quinn out but for different reasons. I have loved Glee from the start but it's getting a little stale for me. They need something to shake it up a bit and this might be it. We already know she is graduating and I've heard that the actress isn't returning to the show next year. 

As far as Rory goes, I don't get it. He's unnecessary for me.


----------



## Donna (Mar 5, 2012)

I think Ryan Murphy is struggling on what to do with the Rory character. Damien is very talented and has a great deal of potential, but he really is being under-utilized. 

I'm ambivelent either way regarding Quinn...I don't care if they let her live or die. I am just really anxious to find out what happens.


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 5, 2012)

Donna said:


> I think Ryan Murphy is struggling on what to do with the Rory character. Damien is very talented and has a great deal of potential, but he really is being under-utilized.
> 
> I'm ambivelent either way regarding Quinn...I don't care if they let her live or die. I am just really anxious to find out what happens.



Ditto!!!!!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Mar 11, 2012)

i am waiting to see on the quinn thing...i would imagine they would let her live and she is gonna get whiney about not being able to cheer or go to college for early accept or such..

i do hope they develop the irish kid and try to work in some new characters...half their cast is due to graduate and they have to find people that had just as good chemistry.

can i just say i love the dads too! now i can see where rachel gets her over the top 'im gonna be a star' attitude from...lol.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bumping because I need to discuss The Glee Project season 2. The first kid booted....HUGE MISTAKE. What were they thinking?! 

PS...I'm liking The Project better than the actual show. How sad is that?


----------



## Donna (Jun 9, 2012)

Glee S3 started out a little slow, seemed to amp up with the introduction of some of the Glee Proj1 kids, but it just seemed to fizzle out at the end. There was SO much they could have done with the Karofsky storyline. During the Cough Syrup number, I was emotionally invested. I couldn't believe I was crying over Karofsky. The way it all ended, though, left me feeling like I had just watched a trite morality play. Bleh.

And Quinn being temporarily paralyzed was just a flipping public service announcement. Bleh. 

Saturday Night Glee-ver was fun and they did a great job with the music. Prom episode was fun, but I found myself longing for Puck and Lauren again. I miss Lauren Zizes. 

Don't even get me started on the last episode. As I watched Rachel walk down the street in New York, I wished somewhere from in the dark part of my heart that she would be mugged and her bag stolen. 

Glee Proj S2, though, seems much more interesting to me. And like Nancy, I strongly believe they sent the wrong kid home. I normally don't care for country music, but his voice is amazing and I really enjoyed his rendition of 'You Were Always On My Mind.' Being married to a country boy, I understand and recognize their quiet charm that isn't always in your face and I see that in Maxfield. I was hoping they would send Aylinn home....she bothers me but I cant put my finger on why. 

I really feel drawn to Dani. I swear I have seen her before...in a movie or play. Same thing with Lily...seen her somewhere before. Since they sent Maxfield home, I guess those are the two I will be rooting for.


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 10, 2012)

Here is the bio about Dani from the Glee Project website. I had to look her up because I honestly wasn't sure if she was male or female. I'm sorry.:blush:

******
At age 16, Dani started teaching herself how to play guitar and write original songs, and has since independently released four albums and two singles. She loves to mix up her acts with bits of comedy and audience participation. If she ever got the chance to be on "Glee," Dani would want to play an androgynous female who walks away from her Mormon upbringing. Dani auditioned for "The Glee Project" at the Nashville open casting call.
******


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 10, 2012)

Donna said:


> Glee S3 started out a little slow, seemed to amp up with the introduction of some of the Glee Proj1 kids, but it just seemed to fizzle out at the end. There was SO much they could have done with the Karofsky storyline. During the Cough Syrup number, I was emotionally invested. I couldn't believe I was crying over Karofsky. The way it all ended, though, left me feeling like I had just watched a trite morality play. Bleh. I agree.
> 
> And Quinn being temporarily paralyzed was just a flipping public service announcement. Bleh. It was a farce! I hated the fact that they had her go through a short, short, short physical therapy and miraculously recover!
> 
> ...


I agree. I like the blond with the googlie eyes too.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jun 10, 2012)

I hate Glee. *ducks*
That being said, I like the Glee Project. 
I think they sent the wrong person home too. I think the trans guy should have gone home. His voice sounds too whiny and nasal-y. Maybe they kept him around just for diversity. This is TV after all.
Donna, you've seen Dani on America's Got Talent. I recognized her the moment I saw her. In a way I hate when people are on one reality show then another. It makes it seem more of a job and less real. (As real as these shows can be.) After a while everyone on these kinds of shows looks familiar to me!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 10, 2012)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I think they sent the wrong person home too. I think the trans guy should have gone home. His voice sounds too whiny and nasal-y. Maybe they kept him around just for diversity. This is TV after all.



Agreed. 

The one thing I don't like about TGP is that they are too caught up on diversity. Don't get me wrong. I think it is wonderful. I love that they give everyone a chance...but "normal" kids need chances too. I honestly feel that Country Boy (sorry can't remember his name) was sent home not because he lacked talent (of the three Last Chancers I think he had the most raw talent, maybe even of the whole group) but because he was too "normal." Other than being a handsome country boy he didn't seem to have a story to tell. That worked against him on his show. Poor kid...He should have tried out for The Voice instead. I think the powers-that-be on TGP wasted a real opportunity with Country Boy. May he go on to do great things without them.


----------



## Donna (Jun 10, 2012)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I hate Glee. *ducks*
> That being said, I like the Glee Project.
> I think they sent the wrong person home too. I think the trans guy should have gone home. His voice sounds too whiny and nasal-y. Maybe they kept him around just for diversity. This is TV after all.
> Donna, you've seen Dani on America's Got Talent. I recognized her the moment I saw her. In a way I hate when people are on one reality show then another. It makes it seem more of a job and less real. (As real as these shows can be.) After a while everyone on these kinds of shows looks familiar to me!



I don't think I have ever watched America's Got Talent, but perhaps I might have seen her while momentarily while shuffling channels. If she does win, I hope Ryan Murphy does something interesting with her character on Glee. Murphy surprised me with Joe Hart...I didn't quite like Samuel Larsen on the Glee Proj1, but I really like the Joe character.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 11, 2012)

NancyGirl74 said:


> PS...I'm liking The Project better than the actual show.



Same here!




Donna said:


> Don't even get me started on the last episode. As I watched Rachel walk down the street in New York, I wished somewhere from in the dark part of my heart that she would be mugged and her bag stolen.



I expected her to toss her hat into the air à la Mary Tyler Moore.


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 11, 2012)

SoVerySoft said:


> I expected her to toss her hat into the air à la Mary Tyler Moore.



LOL LOL Me too!!!!  LOL LOL


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jun 12, 2012)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> The one thing I don't like about TGP is that they are too caught up on diversity. Don't get me wrong. I think it is wonderful. I love that they give everyone a chance...but "normal" kids need chances too. I honestly feel that Country Boy (sorry can't remember his name) was sent home not because he lacked talent (of the three Last Chancers I think he had the most raw talent, maybe even of the whole group) but because he was too "normal." Other than being a handsome country boy he didn't seem to have a story to tell. That worked against him on his show. Poor kid...He should have tried out for The Voice instead. I think the powers-that-be on TGP wasted a real opportunity with Country Boy. May he go on to do great things without them.



I agree with all of this. He didn't deserve to go home. No offense to Tyler, but the only thing he's really got going for him is the story. His talent isn't as great as some of the others, and I hate that they use it against them.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jun 14, 2012)

Isn't the point of The Glee Project to find a talented young person who they can write a storyline for? It's not just about the singing talent but for the show and who they think will fit into the storyline of the next season.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jun 14, 2012)

indy500tchr said:


> Isn't the point of The Glee Project to find a talented young person who they can write a storyline for? It's not just about the singing talent but for the show and who they think will fit into the storyline of the next season.



Yeah, but they should be focusing on the whole package, and not just certain things. There could have been a story written for Max, I'm sure. But Tyler of course stands out more. As far as talent, Max was the better of the two.


----------



## Donna (Jun 14, 2012)

kaylaisamachine said:


> Yeah, but they should be focusing on the whole package, and not just certain things. There could have been a story written for Max, I'm sure. But Tyler of course stands out more. As far as talent, Max was the better of the two.



Indy is correct; even Zach Woodlee said it in the first episode of this season. Dancing/musical talent are not the only thing they are judging and I have heard Ryan Murphy say more than once as he judged last chance performances that he thought so and so had an interesting story he could write for. 

We can personally believe Max has more talent than Tyler (and I do believe this to be true based on what I have seen from Tyler so far,) it isn't about pure talent. If talent alone were the deciding factor, Samuel, Damian and Alex would never have made it onto the Glee set. And Tyler isn't devoid of talent either and the back story is interesting. If he can let-go and let himself connect more, he very well could take the prize. 

I recall reading somewhere that Murphy is going to bring the Unique/Wade character (Alex Newell from Glee Proj1) over to McKinley. And since the storylines on Glee are becoming more and more like public service announcements than dramas, bringing in a trans-gender student along with a cross-dressing student pretty much writes its own PSA.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 1, 2012)

Is it me or was it a little cruel to boot Tyler on Sexuality week??? I mean, seriously.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 1, 2012)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Is it me or was it a little cruel to boot Tyler on Sexuality week??? I mean, seriously.



Nancy I was thinking the very same thing. I think he even mentioned the irony if I am not mistaken.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 14, 2013)

I just can't believe Cory Monteith is dead.  I know this is the least of concerns when a person passes away (so sad!) but part of me was holding out hope that Rachel and Finn would get back together.  The start of next season is going to be an incredibly sad one. I wonder how they'll handle it in the series.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 14, 2013)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I just can't believe Cory Monteith is dead.  I know this is the least of concerns when a person passes away (so sad!) but part of me was holding out hope that Rachel and Finn would get back together.  The start of next season is going to be an incredibly sad one. I wonder how they'll handle it in the series.



it is so sad, he was still very young. Addiction is such a brutal thing.

I am sure it will be handled with a lot of tears and some form of tribute but it is still such a tragic loss.


----------



## Saoirse (Jul 14, 2013)

Whoa no way! Always disliked Finn, but thats just too sad!!


----------



## Morganer (Jul 14, 2013)

Saoirse said:


> Whoa no way! Always disliked Finn, but thats just too sad!!



I dislike the whole Glee show and hope it will die with the actor especially since Eve left, but even then, yes his death is sad. There is the article and yes it is a very sad thing that addiction kills so many! And that was such a happy, upbeat show. Corny, for me..

He looked so young. Same age as me..

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/07/14/cory-monteith-dead_n_3593360.html?utm_hp_ref=mostpopular







Headline: *Cory Monteith Dead: 'Glee' Star Dies In Vancouver Hotel Room *



> Cory Allan Michael Monteith, a Canadian actor best known for playing Finn Hudson on the hit Fox TV show "Glee," was found dead Saturday in a Vancouver hotel room, The Hollywood Reporter reported.
> 
> He was 31.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mathias (Jul 14, 2013)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I just can't believe Cory Monteith is dead.  I know this is the least of concerns when a person passes away (so sad!) but part of me was holding out hope that Rachel and Finn would get back together.  The start of next season is going to be an incredibly sad one. I wonder how they'll handle it in the series.



I thought he had left the show already because he'd been in rehab. Was he still a part of the show?


----------



## indy500tchr (Oct 11, 2013)

A wonderful tribute and closure to a talented individual. I don't think I stopped crying the whole time.


----------



## Gingembre (Oct 11, 2013)

Oh god, I was in pieces all the way through. RIP.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 11, 2013)

So. much. ugly. crying.


----------



## Donna (Oct 11, 2013)

I know everyone is raving over Lea Michelle's song, but the performance that I can't get out of my head is Mark Salling's take on "No Surrender." Perhaps it is because I just love to hear him sing. I downloaded last night's songs and when it came up today on my random shuffle, I nearly went to pieces at my desk. I can't imagine how I would have explained to my boss why I was crying. 

I'm not sure I am going to watch any more. I was not a rabid Cory Monteith fan by any means. But the show isn't the same anymore. There's a chemistry missing with the new kids.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 13, 2013)

To me Glee's shine has really faded lately. That being said, I still think it has the best message on TV, the cast is bright and talented, and there is nothing else like it to be seen. So while its not my favorite any more I still find enjoyment in watching it. 

All that aside, I felt Finn/Cory's passing was handled well. I cried the whole time (the scene with Finn's mom had me outloud sobbing). It was just so sad. I wish they had shown clips of his performances as flashbacks but I liked that they didn't make the cause of his death the focus. It was about saying good bye and that is what matters the most in the end.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm catching up on Glee episodes... just saw the Rachael/Santana "Every Breath You Take" episode... quite honestly, I feel like the show is magic again. I love it again.


----------



## Donna (Apr 5, 2014)

You're talking about the 'Frenemies' episode, correct? I'm still on the fence about the "new" Glee...after 'The Quarterback' episode, I was pretty sure I wasn't going to watch anymore. However, a song every now and then featuring Adam Lambert was/is enough to keep me watching. I hope you catch up soon. If the previews are any indication, the April 8th episode looks to be very dramatic.


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 5, 2014)

Who is carrying this season? I have missed quite a few and would love to binge watch the season to get caught up!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 5, 2014)

Donna said:


> You're talking about the 'Frenemies' episode, correct? I'm still on the fence about the "new" Glee...after 'The Quarterback' episode, I was pretty sure I wasn't going to watch anymore. However, a song every now and then featuring Adam Lambert was/is enough to keep me watching. I hope you catch up soon. If the previews are any indication, the April 8th episode looks to be very dramatic.



Yep, Frenemies.  The frustrating part is now that I'm in another country I have to wait until someone uploads the episode somewhere in order to be able to watch it. American TV channels actively block people from other countries from being able to even see the free streaming of the most recent episode. Usually it's just a day later... but it's hard waiting! lol. So no spoilers, y'all!  I've watched 10 and 11... now I just need 12-14 and I'll be caught up! I'll probably manage to watch those today while hubby is working.


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 6, 2014)

Ginny you know you can watch it the same night on channel tens website... Or their iPad app if you have one... Tenfreeplay I think it's called.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 6, 2014)

Oh, cool. No, I didn't know that.  Thanks, lady!


----------

